#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  قضايا ساخنه_إرتفاع معدل الطلاق فى السنوات الأخيره..الحاصل على ذهبية حورس 2010

## فراشة

لاحظنا جميعا فى السنوات الاخيرة أن معدل الطلاق فى مصر إرتفع 

إرتفاعا سريعا

واسمحوا لى أن نقرأ معا هذا التقرير

تقرير صادر عن الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة والإحصاء، قد كشف عن ارتفاع معدلات الطلاق في مصر ، مشيرا الى وقوع حالة طلاق في مصر كل ‏5‏ دقائق ، وإلى انتهاء ‏33%‏ من حالات الزواج في القاهرة بأبغض الحلال وأن 90‏ ألف أسرة تتفكك سنويا نتيجة الطلاق، مما جعل مصر في المرتبة الأولى في حالات الطلاق في الدول العربية.

ولنقرأ معا الدراسة الأخطر

 كشفت دراسة خطيرة بمركز معلومات دعم واتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس الوزراء ان مصر اصبحت الاولى على مستوى العالم فى حالات الطلاق.

وقالت الدراسة ان معدلات الطلاق خلال الخمسين عاما الماضية ارتفعت من 7% الى 40% وان اليوم الواحد يشهد 240 حالة طلاق ليبلغ اجمالى عدد المطلقات فى مصر 2.5 مليون مطلقة.

واشارت الدراسة التى استعانت باحصائيات الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة والاحصاء الى ان 40% من حالات الزواج انتهت بالطلاق.

واضافت الدراسة ان 50% من حالات الطلاق فى مصر تقع خلال السنة الاولى وان معظم المطلقين لم يتعدوا سن الثلاثين.



ولما لهذه القضية من أهمية قصوى لا يقتصر تأثيرها على الزوجين فقط
ولكن يمتد للأبناء وبالتالى لكل المجتمع

رأينا أنه علينا مناقشه القضية معا من جميع جوانبها

وضيفينا فى هذه القضية إثنين من أبرز الأعضاء 

يعلم الجميع عنهما 

الثقافة العلم

الخلق

والحوار الهادئ المثمر

ضيفينا 



وقد قمنا بطرح هذه الأسئلة عليهما وتفضلا بالإجابة عليها

ونرجو أن تشاركوا معنا بآرائكم عن أهم أسباب ارتفاع معدل الطلاق

وطرق حل هذه القضية



فأهلا بكم جميعا


الأخت الفاضله



أهلا بحضرتك  وسعداء لموافقتك على التواجد معنا فى هذه القضية الهامه

فمرحبا بك

ــــــــــــــــــ
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فراشة المنتدى وشكرا على المقدمه الجميلة ديه اللى اتمنى ان اكون فعلا زيها وشرف جميل ليه ثقتك الغالية فيه انك تخلينى ضفتك فى موضوع مهم جدا زى الطلاق واتمنى ان اقدر اجاوبك على اسئلتك



1-فى البداية عايزة أعرف من حضرتك إيه رأيك فى الإحصاءات والدراسات دى وهل النسبة دى شامله الطلاق عند مأزون  وحالات الخلع؟

بخصوص الاحصاءات انا فى راى الشخصى انها مبالغ فيها مش لدرجة وقوع حالة طلاق كل 5 دقائق صحيح فى حالات طلاق كتيره لكن مش للدرجة ديه ولو فعلا الاحصاءات ديه حقيقة وارتفعت نسبة الطلاق فى مصر من 4% الى 70% ديه تبقى كارثة و نسبة مخيفة جدا  . اعتقد ان الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة والاحصاء بيقوم بتعداد جميع الحالات التى قامت عند ماذون او فى المحاكم سواء كانت دعوى خلع ودعوى طلاق .

وهل هى فعلا واقعية؟ ولا مبالغ فيها؟



2-من خلال إحتكاك حضرتك بالواقع وبحالات طلاق مختلفة

شايفه إيه أهم الأسباب إللى بتؤدى للطلاق ؟ وهل تعتقدى إن الإعلام ساهم  بشكل مباشر أو غير مياشر فى إرتفاع نسبة الطلاق؟

بصى يا فراشة اسباب الطلاق كتيرة جدا وبتختلف من طبقة لاخرى ومن شخص لاخر بس انا فى رأيي ان الجواز فى سن صغير ده سبب رئيسى للطلاق فى جميع الطبقات عشان لسه العقل مش ناضج بشكل كفايه وبيكونوا رسمين حياة ورديه للجواز زى فترة الخطوبة وبعد كده يحصل الصدام بين الواقع والاحلام 



3-هل قانون الأحوال الشخصية مأخوذ بالكامل من الشرع؟

وهل يطبق بشكل صحيح؟

فعلا قانون الاحوال الشخصية راجع للنصوص الشريعة الاسلامية حتى فى الاحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين فى حالة اختلاف الطوائف تطبق عليهم احكام الشريعة الاسلامية 




> وهل يطبق بشكل صحيح؟


التطبيق ده هيخلينا نتكلم عن نظام التقاضى بأكمله لكن اذا كان يوجد قصور فى تطبيقه فهو ليس عيبا فيه وانما عيبا على القائمين بتطبيقه



4-إيه رأى حضرتك فى قانون الخلع؟
هل هو شرعى؟ هل تسبب فى انهيار العديد من الأسر؟

انا من مؤيدى قانون الخلع خصوصا انه بيكون طوق النجاة من تسلط الرجال على كثيرا من النساء كما اننى لا اتصور كيف يبقى زوجا على زوجة لا ترضى بالحياة وتبغضها اى كان سبب ذلك فكيف يبقى على امراة لا تريد الابقاء عليه 

--اما بخصوص الشرعية :-  فهو حلال شرعا الا ان بعض الائمة تحرمه اذا كان ليس له مبررا او سببا وشرعية الخلع تأتى من نص الاية الكريمة ((فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ ((اية 229 سورة البقرة 
--والحديث عن ابن العباس أن جاءت امرأة ثابت بن قيس رضي الله عنه قالت : يا رسول الله ! ما أعيب عليه من دين ولا خلق ، ولكن أكره الكفر في الإسلام. فقال لها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : أتردين عليه حديقته ؟ . قالت : نعم . فأمرها بردها ، وأمره بفراقها )رواه البخارى 

ويلزم هنا لان يقضى بالخلع توافرالشروط الاتية :-
1– ان تكره الزوجة عيشتها مع زوجها وتخشى عدم اقامة حدود الله ببغضها له .
2-أن تفتدي الزوجة نفسها بمعني أن ترد المهر  الذي دفعه لها الزوج وان تتنازل عن جميع حقوقها الشرعية المالية  من مؤخر صداق ونفقة العدة ونفقة المتعة  لكن ليس لها ان تتنازل عن قائمة منقولاتها فهى دين على الزوج لا ينقضى بحكم المحكمة بالخلع  ولا نفقة الحضانة .


3-فشل المحكمة فى انهاء الدعوى بالصلح بين الزوجين.
4- اقرار الزوجة صراحة امام المحكمة بغضها للحياة الزوجية وخشيتها من عدم اقامة حدود الله .




> هل تفضلى إلغائه أم إستمراره؟


((عند توافر هذه الشروط تقضى المحكمة بتطليق الزوجة والحكم بالخلع))- كل ما فى الحياة من مشاكل زوجية وطلاق وخلع يساعد فى تفتيت كثيرا من الاسر وليس الخلع فقط وليس معنى ذلك اننى نقضى بالغائه فكتيرا من الاسر قائمة حكميا طبقا للقسيمة الزوجية لكن فعليا غير متواجدة ويوجد الانفصال بدون طلاق ولا تطليق وهذا ايضا يتسبب فى تفتيت الاسر وضياع الاطفال وعليه ليس وجود قانون الخلع حراما او معيبا ولكن الحرام والعيب هو استغلاله بشكل من شأنه ان يوجد سيطرة وإساءة استغلال فى استعماله .




5-من وجه نظرك،ما الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فى ضمير المرأة :-  فعندما تقدم امراة على دعوى مثل دعوى الخلع فلتنظر الى ضميرها هل هى حقا تلجأ له عن حق ام باطل .

وفى ضميرالقاضى:- عندما يكون بصدد نظر دعوى خلع فلينظر الى ضميره وليس الا نصوص قانونية عندما تتوافر الشروط اقضى بها انما ينظر الى روح القانون . 

وفى ضمير الرجل:- فعندما يعاشر زوجته فيعاشرها عشرة حسنة يراعى فيها شرع الله وانها امراته وان اى اذى لها سيرجع عليه وعلى بيته .

وفى ضمير رجل القضاء الواقف :- فعندما تاتى اليه غزالة شريدة او طير مجروح فلينظر الى ضميره والا قسما اقسمه فلا يستغل جرها ولا شرودها لمكاسب مادية او شرعية .

عندها فقط يا فراشة لن يوجد اى اساءة فى استغلال اى حق من حقوق الحياة سواء الطبيعية او القانونية .



6-هل لديكِ أقوالا أخرى؟

نعم لدي  قولا واحدا هى همسة فى اذن كل امراة ورجل عندما يجمعكما رابط الله المقدس فراعوا الله فى انفسكم ولتكن امراتك هى زوجتك وطفلتك المدلله ( فهى دائما تحتاج الى التدليل فلا تتركها فريسه لضعفاء النفوس ) وصديقتك وكل حياتك وليكن هو رجلك الاوحد وطفلك الملل ( فهو دائما يحتاج للتدليل اكثر منك فضغوط الحياة عليه كثيرة ) وصديقك وكل حياتك ولتكونوا اصدقاء بعضكم البعض لا احد بينكم انتم فقط لا مجال لطرفا اخر.ولتراعى انها عندما تختارك رجلها فانها تريد ان ترسم معك لوحة حياتها تريدك ان تضع بعض الوانك الخاصة فى لوحتها ان تشاركها كل تفاصيلها الخاصة التى كنت بعيدا عنها فيها وليس مجرد ثرثرة نساء وكلام دون مبرر  ولتعلمى انت ايضا انه عندما يختارك تتفتح ابوابا اخرى للضغوط فهو بعد ان كان وحيدا اصبحتى معه مسؤل عنك يريد ان يثبت لكى انك محقه عندما اخترته رجلك فعندما تدعيه لمشاركتك فى وضع الوانه الخاصة على لوحتك فراعى ان فرشاة الوانه قد جفت وانه راجع منهمك القوى ولتعيدى له حيويته والوانه من جديد قبل ان تطلبى مشاركته لكى  .

 ((  وهقولكم على لعبة حلو اوى اى راجل واى ست زعلان من مراته او زعلانه من جوزها يتجمعوا كده فى ساعة صفا وينتحلوا شخصيات تانيه  الزوج هيتقلب صديق والزوجه هتتقلب صديقه وكل واحد يقول اللى جواه بالصفة الجديدة بعيد عن صفة الزوج والزوجة يعنى اصدقاء بمنتهى حيادية ويرد على شكوها وترد على شكواه بمنتهى الصدق يعنى هيكون دفاع عن النفس بس بصدق وامانه وكل واحد يحاول يوصل للطرف التانى اللى عايزه يقوله من غير كسوف ممنوع فى اللعبة استخدام الفاظ حبيبى حبيبتى وكده لان انت بتكلم صديقتك مش مراتك وانتى بتكلمى صديقك مش جوزك عشان اللعبة تنفع وجربوها وقلولى ايه النتيجه .))




فى النهاية لايسعنى إلا ان اشكر لك استجابتك وتواجدك معنا

وحقيقة استمتعت بإجاباتك الوافية الواضحه

وأتمنى أن تستمرى معنا فى مناقشة الموضوع 

مع تحيات


[/CENTER]

----------


## mezapril

فى البدايه اتوجه بخالص الشكر والتقدير لأختنا الفاضلة



لإستجابتها لدعوتنا وتواجدها معنا فى هذهالقضية الهامه

مقدمه : 

من مقومات العلاقه الزوجيه الناجحه ومن عوامل استمرارها هو شعور الرجل بتفوقه على المرأة فى كافة النواحى ...ماديا ... اجتماعيا ... ماليا ...ثقافيا
مع ملاحظة ان هذا هو ما تفضله المرأة فى الرجل ايضا
وبالطبع ان السنوات الأخيرة فى مصر شهدت نسبه كبيرة فى تبؤ المرأة للمناصب العمليه والأشرافيه وكذلك الوظائف المختلفه واصبح للمرأة دخل مالى منتظم قد يفوق او يساوى دخل زوجها..
علاوة على ان المرأة اليوم تمتلك من الحجه واساليب الحوار الذكيه التى تكسبها شخصية قويه افضل من وضعها سابقا ...
وقد عايشت بنفسى قصص زملائى بالعمل ممن تزوجوا ... فمنهم من تعمل زوجته براتب ضعف راتبه الشهرى وتحضر الى بيتهما مالا يستطيع هو ان يحضره ... وكانت النتيجه انه جعلها تأخذ اجازة بدون مرتب !!! بعد مشاكل عاصفه ...

حاله أخرى ... زميلنا الذى يكربنا فى السن والمنصب .. هو اب لبنتين وزوجته موظفه كبيرة ببنك كبير فى القاهرة ....فجأه بدون مقدمات ... فضلت انها تعيش منفصله تستمتع بحياتها 

حاله ثالثه ... احد معارفى ... تزوج .. ولم تتركه حماته الا بعد ان وظفت زوجته فى احد الوظائف بمعرفتها .. ونظرا لبعد العمل عن مسكنهم الاصلى ... طلبت الطلاق .. وحصلت عليه .. وتعيش مع امها واولادها وتستمع بوظيفتها !!!



وبالأشارة الى ما تقدم وعلى خلفيته.. أسأل حضرتك الأسئله التاليه :-

1-أليس استقلال المرأة ماديا وعدم حاجتها الى الرجل قد يدفعها الى قبول او طلب الأنفصال كى تعيش مرتاحه البال بدون اوامر او مسؤليات "تعكنن" عليها حياتها وتعطل طموحتها ؟؟


و هل حاجة المرأة للرجل..حاجة مادية فقط؟؟؟؟ حاجة المرأة للرجل هو شعور فطري اجتماعي..،،و هل بعد المراة عن الرجل..يسبب لها الارتياح المزعوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و هل ممارسة الرجل لحقوقه سبب " لعكننة الزوجة"
معذرة ..لم أجد إلا إعادة التساؤل..
طبيعة العلاقة التي تربط المرأة و الرجل..علاقة سامية للغاية..يحيطها الأمان و السكينة..و إذا وجدت الخلافات التي تؤدي إلا انفصال..فلا يجب أن تكون الأسباب من قريب أو بعيد..تتصل بتلك الأسباب..فالرجل مسئول عن الإنفاق..و ممارسته لحقوقه في استيفاء حقوقه كزوج رب لأسرة،، لا تعني أبدا أن ذلك يؤدي للعكننة..و إلا من باب أولى أن يصاب هو بتلك العكننة " في حالة مطالبته بأي واجبات عليه..
و مما سبق..أرى ، أن استقلال المرأة و حاجتها للراحة ..إن وجدت كأسباب للطلاق، لن تكون كنتيجة لم سبق. بل ستكون نتيجة لشعور ما أو وضع طبيعي ما افتقده هي..في حياتها الطبيعية مع زوجها
فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه قطعا..لن تعطى الامان..إذا لم تأخذه
لن تعطى لمن حولها استقرار..دون أن تتشبع به هي أولا
أختم ذلك السؤال بقوله سبحانه و تعالى : «ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة والله عزيز حكيم» سورة البقرة "128"



2- الزوجات اليوم - كما اسمع - يناقشن أزواجهن بالحجه ووجهات النظر المتباينه ...الأمر الذى يحول المناقشه الى جدال ساخن مستمر... ومع عدم التنازل من احد الطرفين ...او الأحساس بأنه هو من يقدم التنازلات ..وانه لم يحصل ابدا على ما يرضيه ويتناسب مع تضحياته .... يسارع ويطلب الإنفصال ..
والسؤال : اليس من اسباب الطلاق أن المرأة تعتبر نفسها ندا لزوجها ..وانه "زيه زيها" و "مفيش فرق بينى وبينك"
مما يجعلها تشعر بعدم جدوى الأرتباط أو يجعله هو يحس انه متزوج من رجل مثله او "إمرأه مفتريه"
فيجعله او يجعلها يفكرا بعدم جدوى هذا الزواج ويجدا الحل فى الأنفصال ؟؟!!


دعنا في البداية..نحدد و بوضوح أن في بداية السؤال السابق.. ذكرت أن الزوجة تناقش زوجها..لا ضرر في ذلك إطلاقا
و لكن بعد عدة كلمات قلت أن ذلك يتحول إلى جدال عقيم..
إذن لم يكن مناقشة من البداية
المناقشة الصحيحة ..لا تتحول إلى جدال أبدا..،و من يعتبر ان مناقشة زوجته له هو جدال عقيم..أعتقد أن مكمن الخطأ يبدأ من عنده هو. فإذا شعر أنه غير قادر على الاستمرار في ناقشة زوجته..لم يكون السبب هو تمسكها برايها طالما تمتلك الحجة الموضوعية لذلك..لم لا يكون السبب هو عدم امتلاكه لحجة و أسباب و ثقافة كافية..تؤهله لاستمرارتلك المناقشة؟؟».
لا اؤيد اللغو..او الجدال العقيم
المناقشة الناجحة..تعتمد على طرفين كل منهما يملك استعداد مسبق للتنازل عن رأيه في حالة اقتناعه برأي الآخر
إن لم يملك أي من الطرفين ذلك الاستعداد بصورة مسبقة..فلا داعي لأي نقاش.



3- فى الغالب الشعب المصرى يعانى من الأزمة الإقتصاديه الا من رحم ربى .... ومع ذلك يبالغ أهل العروسه فى الطلبات قبل الزواج ... ويضطر العريس فى القبول بأشياء مرهقه له ماديا .. وقد يقترض ... ومع استمرار التعامل بوتيرة الطلبات المبالغ فيها واضطراره الى الموافقه تتراكم داخله مشاعر القهر وانه قد فعل ما فوق طاقته ... وبعد ان تذهب بهجه الزواج الجديد ... يرى زوجته واهلها من خلال التراكم النفسى الحزين الدفين .. وقد تعود على زوجتها .. ولم يعد بريقها يذهب عقله كما كان بالسابق !!
والسؤال ... اليس المبالغه فى الطلبات الماديه المرهقه للعريس تكون سببا فى حدوث المشاكل والطلاق بعد الزواج ان لم تكن منفرة من عمليه الزواج اصلا !!!!


أين العريس أصلا؟؟؟؟؟
تأخر سن الزواج بات ظاهرة اجتماعية خطيرة جدا..لا اعتقد أن من ضمنها إرهاق الشاب بما يزيد عن طاقته..فلا توجد أصلا طاقة أساسية..لا أريد المبالغة..و لكني أري ان الأسرة المصرية " ما بتصدق" شخص مناسب يتزوج ابنتهم..من خلال المواقف الحياتية أرى أن التعقيدات في الطلبات مصدرها الاسر المرفهة..لكن طبيعة الأسر المصرية " المستورة " لا تضع ذلك الطابور من العقبات .



4- تتدخل أسرة الزوج واسرة الزوجه فى حياتهما ..بدافع البحث عن مصلحتهما .. وأن خبرة الأهل افضل وأحق أن تتبع فى التصرفات .. فيتم نقد تصرفات الزوج او الزوجه من اسرة الطرف الأخر ونعيش احداث فيلم - حماتى قنبله ذريه - وتعجل مثل هذة التصرفات بانهيار البيت والطلاق ..
والسؤال: اليس من الأفضل ترك الزوجين فى حالهما وقد بلغا من السن والحكمه ما يجعهلم اهل لإدارةحياتهما .. و"مش مهم مين يغلب مين" ... "بس نسيبهم فى حالهم" ... ام الأفضل حمايه الزوجه من بطش زوجها "المفترى" ..وحمايه الزوج من زوجته وامها "العقربه" !!؟؟؟؟؟

و الله انا معك قلبا و قالبا في ذلك الموقف تحديدا..اعتقد أن تدخل أفراد لا يكون متعمدا بدافع التداخل او إثارة المشاكل..اعتقد فقط أنه تعبير أو ترجمة خاطئة للحب
نعم..كل فرد يعتقد انه عندما يتدخل فيما لا يعنيه.هو حماية مباشرة للعريس أو العروس..من خطأ قد لا يراه غيره للأسف.أو هذا ما يعتقده.
كل ما املك هنا..هو رأيي المتواضع.بان ترك العروسين لحالهما مع توجيه النصائح بصورة لائقة..هو أفضل حل..حتى يشعر العروسين بخصوصيتهما و عدم وجود تهديد خارجي لأحلام أي منهما باستقلال نفسي و اجتماعي.



5- هل الحاله الأقتصاديه - عند الغالبيه - سبب من اسباب الطلاق ؟؟ هو مش المفروض ان الزوجه تستحمل ظروف زوجها ونأكلها ولو بدقه ..ام ده مجرد كلام روايات وافلام هندى ؟؟!!
السؤال : هل تتدخل الحاله الإقتصاديه سلبيا فى استمرار الزواج عند الأغلبيه ... ام ان الموضوع اكبر وأعم ؟؟؟؟


الحقيقة و بموضوعية..فعلا الحالة المادية سبب رئيس من أسباب الطلاق.على الرغم من عدم اعترافي إطلاقا بصحة هذا السبب..طالما ان الزوج يبذل قصارى جهده..و لا يتواكل..فلم لا ترضى الزوجة بما قسمه الله من قلة الرزق..الله سبحانه و تعالى يعوّض الإنسان بشتى الطرق..فلا يحرم أي بشر من كل شئ..و في المقابل..لا يعطى بشر كل شئ
نهايةً..الكلمة السحرية..لتلك المشكلة الخطيرة..تتلخص في ثلاث حروف.
( ر..ض..ا)....... الرضا
رزقنا الله به جميعا.



6-هل لديكم أقوال أخرى ؟؟

لا يوجد ما أختم به أفضل من قوله تعالى في سورة النساء
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.. «ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم ان الله بما تعلمون بصير» البقرة «237».
سعدت للغاية بإبداء رأيي المتواضع في تلك القضة المهمة
خالص الشكر لكم جميعا
ميزا بريل..فراشة..أحييكم على المجهود المميز..و الاهتمام بالمواضيع الراقية



وعليه انتهت الأسئله فى ساعته وتاريخه

اختنا الكريمه لا يسعنى إلا توجيه خالص الشكر والعرفان لإستجابتك لدعوتنا وإجاباتك الوافية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## فتى مصر

> فعلا قانون الاحوال الشخصية راجع للنصوص الشريعة الاسلامية حتى فى الاحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين فى حالة اختلاف الطوائف تطبق عليهم احكام الشريعة الاسلامية


شكليا فقط ويفصله ترزية القوانين فى سيد قراره ... ثانيا وجود مواد غير مسمتده من الشريع الاسلامية فى قانون الاحوال الشخصية كالمادة 11 مكرر المضافة  من قانون الاحوال الشخصية ..وهذا نص القانون

(على الزوج أن يقر فى وثيقة الزواج بحالته الاجتماعية , فإذا كان متزوجا فعليه ان يبين فى الإقرار اسم الزوجة او الزوجات اللاتي فى عصمته ومحال إقامتهن, وعلى الموثق إخطارهن بالزواج الجديد بكتاب محل مقرون بعلم الوصول.

ويجوز للزوجة التي تزوج عليها زوجها ان تطلب الطلاق منه إذا لحقها ضرر مادي او معنوي يتعذر معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالها ولو لم تكن قد اشترط عليه فى العقد الا يتزوج عليها, فإذا عجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بينهما طلقها عليه طلقة بائنة.

ويسقط حق الزوجة فى طلب التطليق لهذا السبب بمضي سنة من تاريخ علمها بالزواج بأخرى إلا إذا كانت قد رضيت بذلك صراحة او ضمنا, ويتجدد حقها فى طلب التطليق كلما تزوج عليها بأخرى, وإذا كانت الزوجة الجديدة لم تعلم انه متزوج بسواها ثم ظهر انه متزوج فلها ان تطلب التطليق كذلك.)



الاخت فراشة شكرا على الموضوع القيم ولى عودة ان شاء الله ..

----------


## الصعيدي

تسجيل حضور .. وإعجاب بالموضوع القيم الهادف .. ولي عودة إن شاء الله .. تحياتي للأخوات الفاضلات .. فراشة .. وسابرينا .. وإيمان الشامي  :f2:

----------


## إيهاب احمد

يعتبر الطلاق مشكلة اجتماعية نفسية.. وهو ظاهرة عامة في جميع المجتمعات ويبدو أنه يزداد انتشاراً في مجتمعاتنا في الأزمنة الحديثة والطلاق هو " أبغض الحلال " لما يترتب عليه من آثار سلبية في تفكك الأسرة وازدياد العداوة والبغضاء والآثار السلبية على الأطفال ومن ثم الآثار الاجتماعية والنفسية العديدة بدءاً من الاضطرابات النفسية إلى السلوك المنحرف والجريمة وغير ذلك.

          ومما لا شك فيه أن تنظيم العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة وتكوين الأسرة قد نال اهتمام المفكرين منذ زمن بعيد. ونجد في كل الشرائع والقوانين والأخلاق فصولاً واسعة لتنظيم هذه العلاقة وضمان وجودها واستمرارها. ويهتم الدين ورجال الفكر وعلماء الاجتماع وعلماء النفس بهذه العلاقة، كل يحاول من جانبه أن يقدم ما يخدم نجاح هذه العلاقة لأن في ذلك استمرار الحياة نفسها وسعادتها وتطورها.



          وتتعدد أسباب الطلاق ومنها الملل الزوجي وسهولة التغيير وإيجاد البديل وطغيان الحياة المادية والبحث عن اللذات وانتشار الأنانية وضعف الخلق، كل ذلك يحتاج إلى الإصلاح وضرورة التمسك بالقيم والفضائل والأسوة الحسنة.

          ومن الأسباب الأخرى "الخيانة الزوجية" وتتفق كثير من الآراء حول استحالة استمرار العلاقة الزوجية بعد حدوث الخيانة الزوجية لاسيما في حالة المرأة الخائنة. وفي حال خيانة الرجل تختلف الآراء وتكثر التبريرات التي تحاول دعم استمرار العلاقة.

          وفي بلادنا يبدو أن هذه الظاهرة نادرة مقارنة مع المجتمعات الأخرى ، ويمكن للشك والغيرة المرضية واتهام أحد الزوجين الآخر دون دليل مقنع على الخيانة الزوجية يكون سبباً في فساد العلاقة الزوجية وتوترها واضطرابها مما يتطلب العلاج لأحد الزوجين أو كليهما، ذلك أن الشك يرتبط بالإشارات الصادرة والإشارات المستقبلة من قبل الزوجين معاً، ويحدث أن ينحرف التفكير عند أحدهما بسبب غموض الإشارات الكلامية والسلوكية التي يقوم بها . كأن يتكلم قليلاً أو يبتسم في غير مناسبة ملائمة أو أنه يخفي أحداثاً أو أشياء أخرى وذلك دون قصد أو تعمد واضح مما يثير الريبة والشك والظنون في الطرف الآخر ويؤدي غلى الشك المرضي. وهنا يجري التدريب على لغة التفاهم والحوار والإشارات الصحيحة السليمة وغير ذلك من الأساليب التي تزيد من الثقة والطمأنينة بين الزوجين وتخفف من اشتعال الغيرة والشك مثل النشاطات المشتركة والجلسات الترفيهية والحوارات الصريحة إضافة للابتعاد عن مواطن الشبهات قولاً وعملاً.

          وهنا نأتي إلى سبب مهم من أسباب الطلاق وهو "عدم التوافق بين الزوجين" ويشمل ذلك التوافق الفكري وتوافق الشخصية والطباع والانسجام الروحي والعاطفي. وبالطبع فإن هذه العموميات صعبة التحديد، ويصعب أن نجد رجلاً وامرأة يتقاربان في بعض هذه الأمور، وهنا تختلف المقاييس فيما تعنيه كلمات "التوافق" وإلى أي مدى يجب أن يكون ذلك، ولابد لنا من تعديل أفكارنا وتوقعاتنا حول موضوع التوافق لأن ذلك يفيد كثيراً تقبل الأزواج لزوجاتهم وبالعكس.

          والأفكار المثالية تؤدي إلى عدم الرضا وإلى مرض العلاقة وتدهورها. وبشكل عملي نجد أنه لابد من حد أدنى من التشابه في حالة استمرار العلاقة الزوجية نجاحها. فالتشابه يولد التقارب والتعاون، والاختلاف يولد النفور والكراهية والمشاعر السلبية. ولا يعني التشابه أن يكون أحد الطرفين نسخة طبق الأصل عن الأخر. ويمكن للاختلافات بين الزوجين أن تكون مفيدة إذا كانت في إطار التكامل والاختلاف البناء الذي يضفي على العلاقة تنوعاً وإثارة وحيوية.

          وإذا كان الاختلاف كبيراً أو كان عدائياً تنافسياً فإنه يبعد الزوجين كلا منهما عن الآخر ويغذي الكره والنفور وعدم التحمل مما يؤدي إلى الطلاق.

          ونجد أن عدداً من الأشخاص تنقصه "الحساسية لرغبات الآخر ومشاعره أو تنقصه الخبرة في التعامل مع الآخرين" وذلك بسبب تكوين شخصيته وجمودها أو لأسباب تربوية وظروف قاسية وحرمانات متنوعة أو لأسباب تتعلق بالجهل وعدم الخبرة.

          وهؤلاء الأشخاص يصعب العيش معهم ومشاركتهم في الحياة الزوجية مما يجعلهم يتعرضون للطلاق، وهنا لابد من التأكيد على أن الإنسان يتغير وأن ملامح شخصيته وبعض صفاته يمكن لها أن تتعدل إذا وجدت الظروف الملائمة وإذا أعطيت الوقت اللازم والتوجيه المفيد، ويمكن للإنسان أن يتعلم كيف ينصت للطرف الآخر وأن يتفاعل معه ويتجاوب بطريقة إيجابية ومريحة.

          وهكذا فإنه يمكن قبل التفكير بالطلاق والانفصال أن يحاول كل من الزوجين تفهم الطرف الآخر وحاجاته وأساليبه وأن يسعى إلى مساعدته على التغير، وكثير من الأزواج يكبرون معاً، ولا يمكننا نتوقع أن يجد الإنسان " فارس أحلامه" بسهولة ويسر ودون جهد واجتهاد ولعل ذلك "من ضرب الخيال" أو " الحلم المستحيل " أو "الأسطورة الجميلة" التي لا تزال تداعب عقولنا وآمالنا حين نتعامل مع الحقيقة والواقع فيما يتعلق بالأزواج والزوجات. ولا يمكننا طبعاً أن نقضي على الأحلام ولكن الواقعية تتطلب نضجاً وصبراً وأخذاً وعطاءً وآلاماً وأملاً.



          وتبين الحياة اليومية أنه لابد من الاختلاف والمشكلات في العلاقة الزوجية. ولعل هذا من طبيعة الحياة والمهم هو احتواء المشكلات وعدم السماح لها بأن تتضخم وتكبر وهذا بالطبع يتطلب خبرة ومعرفة يفتقدها كثيرون، وربما يكون الزواج المبكر عاملاً سلبياً بسبب نقص الخبرة والمرونة وزيادة التفكير الخيالي وعدم النضج فيما يتعلق بالطرف الآخر وفي الحياة نفسها.

          ونجد عملياً أن "مشكلات التفاهم وصعوبته" هي من الأسباب المؤدية للطلاق. ويغذي صعوبات التفاهم هذه بعض الاتجاهات في الشخصية مثل العناد والإصرار على الرأي وأيضاً النزعة التنافسية الشديدة وحب السيطرة وأيضا الاندفاعية والتسرع في القرارات وفي ردود الفعل العصبية. حيث يغضب الإنسان وتستثار أعصابه بسرعة مما يولد شحنات كبيرة من الكراهية التي يعبر عنها بشكل مباشر من خلال الصياح والسباب والعنف أو بشكل غير مباشر من خلال السلبية "والتكشير" والصمت وعدم المشاركة وغير ذلك. كل ذلك يساهم في صعوبة التفاهم وحل المشكلات اليومية العادية مما يجعل الطرفين يبتعد كل منها عن الآخر في سلوكه وعواطفه وأفكاره.

          وفي هذه الحالات يمكن للكلمة الطيبة أن تكون دواء فعالاً يراجع الإنسان من خلالها نفسه ويعيد النظر في أساليبه. كما يمكن تعلم أساليب الحوار الناجحة وأساليب ضبط النفس التي تعدل من تكرار المشكلات وتساعد على حلها "بالطرق السلمية" بعيداً عن الطلاق.

          ويمكن " لتدخل الآخرين " وأهل الزوج أو أهل الزوجة وأمه وأمها أن يلعب دوراً في الطلاق، وهذا ما يجب التنبه إليه وتحديد الفواصل والحدود بين علاقة الزواج وامتداداتها العائلية. والتأكيد على أن يلعب الأهل دور الرعاية والدعم والتشجيع لأزواج أبنائهم وبناتهم من خلال تقديم العون والمساعدة "وأن يقولوا خيراً أو يصمتوا" إذا أرادوا خيراً فعلاً.

          وفي الأسر الحديثة التي يعمل فيها الطرفان نجد أن "اختلاط الأدوار والمسؤوليات" يلعب دوراً في الطلاق مما يتطلب الحوار المستمر وتحديد الأدوار والمسئوليات بشكل واقعي ومرن. حيث نجد أحد الطرفين يتهم الآخر بالتقصير ويعبر عن عدم الرضا ولكنه يستخدم مقاييس قديمة من ذاكرته عن الآباء والأمهات دون التنبه إلى اختلاف الظروف والأحداث. ولابد لهذه المقاييس أن تتعدل لتناسب الظروف المستجدة مما يلقي أعباءً إضافية على الطرفين بسبب حداثة المقاييس المستعملة ونقصها وعدم وضوحها.

          ومن أسباب الطلاق الأخرى " تركيبة العلاقة الخاصة بزوج معين" كأن يكون للزوج أبناء من زوجة أخرى أو أن الزوجة مطلقة سابقاً وغير ذلك، وهذه المواصفات الخاصة تجعل الزواج أكثر صعوبة بسبب المهمات الإضافية والحساسيات المرتبطة بذلك، ويتطلب العلاج تفهماً أكثر وصبراً وقوة للاستمرار في الزواج وتعديل المشكلات وحلها.

          ومن الأسباب أيضاً " تكرار الطلاق " في أسرة الزوج أو الزوجة. حيث يكرر الأبناء والبنات ما حدث لأبويهم .. وبالطبع فالطلاق ليس مرضاً وراثياً ولكن الجروح والمعاناة الناتجة عن طلاق الأبوين إضافة لبعض الصفات المكتسبة واتجاهات الشخصية المتعددة الأسباب .. كل ذلك يلعب دوراً في تكرار المأساة ثانية وثالثة، ولابد من التنبه لهذه العملية التكرارية وتفهمها ومحاولة العلاج وتعديل السلوك.

          ومن أسباب الطلاق أيضاً انتشار "عادات التلفظ بالطلاق وتسهيل الفتاوى" بأن الطلاق قد وقع في بعض الحالات، ويرتبط ذلك بجملة من العادات الاجتماعية والتي تتطلب فهما وتعديلا وضبطاً كي لا يقع ضحيتها عدد من العلاقات الزوجية والتي يمكن لها أن تستمر وتزدهر. والطلاق هنا ليس مقصوداً وكأنه حدث خطأ... 

وهكذا نجد أن أسباب الطلاق متعددة وأن الأنانية والهروب من المسؤولية وضعف القدرة على التعامل مع واقعية الحياة ومع الجنس الآخر، أنها عوامل عامة تساهم في حدوث الطلاق. ولا يمكننا أن نتوقع أن ينتهي الطلاق فهو ضرورة وله مبررات عديدة في أحيان كثيرة ولا يمكن لكل العلاقات الزوجية أن تستمر إذا كانت هناك أسباب مهمة ولا يمكن تغييرها.

          وفي النهاية لابد من الإشارة إلى دور العين والسحر والشياطين وغير ذلك من المغيبات في حدوث الطلاق، حين نجد عملياً أن هناك إفراطاً في تطبيق هذه المفاهيم دون تريث أو حكمة من قبل كثير من الناس.

          ومن الأولى بحث الأسباب الواقعية والملموسة ومحاولة تعديلها لعلاج مشكلة الطلاق وأسبابه والحد منه. وأيضاً مراجعة النفس والتحلي بالصبر والأناة والمرونة لتقبل الطرف الآخر وتصحيح ما يمكن تصحيحه في العلاقة الزوجية مما يشكل حلاً واقعياً ووقاية من التفكك الأسري والاجتماعي.

الدكتور حسان المالح

استشاري الطب النفسي / جدة

----------


## انووجه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فراشه الجميله
اختيار موفق منك في اختيار الضيوف
معلش مقدرتش اكمل الموضوع كله 
بس انا شايفه ان من اهم اسباب الطلاق هي الاعلانات والفيديو كليبات وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
مشاهده الازواج لفتيات الكليبات بتعمل مشاكل في العلاقه الزوجيهوتؤدي للانفصال
تسجيل حضور ولي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*





أحسنت أختى الطيبة فراشة وأخى الحبيب ميزا بريل فى اختياركما لآراء عقول نحترمها ونقدرها جيدا 

ومع أنى من أول رؤية قلت لنفسى كان ياريت يكون اللقاء والرأى بين رأى رجل ورأى امراءة 

ولكن بعد أن رايت رد ايمان الشامى وجدت أنها حكمت عقلها فى الردود بشكل أكبر 

واهلا وسهلا بأختى الطيبة سابرينا واختى الطيبة ايمان 

أحسنتم قولا وتوضيحا لهذه المشكلة وأسعدنى اجابتكما للسؤال السادس 

وهى فعلا نصيحة لمن أراد أن يتق الله فى اسرته فالرجل عليه واجبات وله حقوق ولكن ليعلم ان للمرأة حقوق أيضا 

وعليها واجبات ... وكلا منهما يحتاج للآخر ويجب أن يتفاهما ويتصالحا ويتوافقا ويعذروا بعضهما البعض 

وعند الغضب يلتمسوا لبعضهما الأعذار ويستغفروا ربهما ويتقوا الله فى أنفسهما 

فالطلاق هى اكبر خسارة للأولاد قبل أن تكون خسارة لكلا منهما 

وكفى أن يكون الطلاق هو ابغض الحلال عند الله سبحانه وتعالى 

وكذلك اياك أيها الرجل أن تحلف بالطلاق لأنه بداية المصائب ولتعلم أن من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك 

فان كنت حالفا فلتحلف بالله أو لتصمت 

سامحونى ان أطلت عليكما ولكن الموضوع مهم جدا وربنا يهدينا جميعا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا وأكثر الله من أمثالكم 

دمتم بخير وسعادة


وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا 



جزاكم الله خيرا 

سلامٌ إذا حان وقت مماتي ... وغطى التراب الطهورُ رُفاتي
وصرتُ بظلمة قبري وحيداً ... ولا من شفيعٍ سوى حسناتي 
فلا تذكروني بسوءٍ فيكفي ... الذي قد جنيتُ طوال حياتي
دعوني أنم في ضريحي سعيداً ... وعذراً على كل ماضٍ وآتِ

ولا تنسوووا ذكر الله

*

----------


## ahmedab216

*الأخت العزيزة .. فراشة ..

أشكر لكي دعوتك الكريمة .. و مشارك في الموضوع إن شاء الله ..

فالموضوع من أخطر ما يمر بالمجتمع المصري في السنوات الأخيرة ..

تسجيل حضور .. و عودة قريبة إن شاء الله ..

خالص تحياتي و شكري و تقديري ..

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## احمد سمير جابر

الاخت الجميله علي قلوبنا جميعا اعضاء مصر
اولا اشكر حضرتك علي الاستضافه لي بهذا الخصوص
موضوع الطلاق فعلا منتشر جدا وبشكل كبير
ولكن اختلف مع حضرتك ان هذا فقط في مصر للاسف
هذه الظاهره انتشرت في معظم دول العالم مع ان في الدول العربيه
اكيد بشكل اكبر ولكن اعتقد ان مش كل خمس دقائق لان لو عملتي
حسبه بسيطه وحسبتي ان كل خمس دقائق يتم حالت طلاق في مصر
يعني في الساعه بيكون المطلقات عددهم بيكون 12 حالت طلاق
يعني لو حسبنها في اليوم بيكون العدد 288 حالت طلاق في اليوم الواحد
اعتقد ان هذه الدراسه مبالغ فيها بشكل ملحوظ جدا لان عندما يتم طلاق 288 في اليوم الواحد
وطبعا الافراح بتكون في المساء ومعظم الافراح وحالت الزواج في المساء لا اعتقد ان يكون 
الافراح نصف هذا العدد وبهذا الشكل بيكون جميع الازواج تم طلاقهم  جميعا ولايوجد احد متزوج
وهذه وجهت نظري والله اعلي واعلم
واخيرا اشكر حضرتك علي الدعوه واتمني لحضرتك حياة سعيده 
تقبلي من اخيكي احمد سمير كل تقدير واحترام

----------


## أبو منار

موضوع هام ومميز

تسجيل حضور ولي عودة بإذن الله

----------


## فراشة

ٌقبل أن أبدأ بالرد إسمحوا لى أن أتوجه

بكلمة شكر واجبه لأخى واستاذى

اسكنــــــــــــــدرانى

لمجوده وتعاونه معنا بتصميم وإخراج الموضوع بهذا الشكل الرائع 

والمعبر عن مضمون القضية

فكل الشكر والتقدير لك استاذ نادر

تحيااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> شكليا فقط ويفصله ترزية القوانين فى سيد قراره ... ثانيا وجود مواد غير مسمتده من الشريع الاسلامية فى قانون الاحوال الشخصية كالمادة 11 مكرر المضافة  من قانون الاحوال الشخصية ..وهذا نص القانون
> 
> (على الزوج أن يقر فى وثيقة الزواج بحالته الاجتماعية , فإذا كان متزوجا فعليه ان يبين فى الإقرار اسم الزوجة او الزوجات اللاتي فى عصمته ومحال إقامتهن, وعلى الموثق إخطارهن بالزواج الجديد بكتاب محل مقرون بعلم الوصول.
> 
> ويجوز للزوجة التي تزوج عليها زوجها ان تطلب الطلاق منه إذا لحقها ضرر مادي او معنوي يتعذر معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالها ولو لم تكن قد اشترط عليه فى العقد الا يتزوج عليها, فإذا عجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بينهما طلقها عليه طلقة بائنة.
> 
> ويسقط حق الزوجة فى طلب التطليق لهذا السبب بمضي سنة من تاريخ علمها بالزواج بأخرى إلا إذا كانت قد رضيت بذلك صراحة او ضمنا, ويتجدد حقها فى طلب التطليق كلما تزوج عليها بأخرى, وإذا كانت الزوجة الجديدة لم تعلم انه متزوج بسواها ثم ظهر انه متزوج فلها ان تطلب التطليق كذلك.)
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا بك فتى مصر

ويشرفنا تواجدك ومشاركتك

هههههه طبعاأنا مش هاقدر ارد على الجوانب القانونية فى مداخلتك

وإن شاءالله هايكون معانا من ضيوفنا ومن الأعضاءالكرام إللى لهم دراية بالقانون

ويقدروا يناقشوك




> الاخت فراشة شكرا على الموضوع القيم ولى عودة ان شاء الله ..


أنا إللى باشكرك لإهتمامك وحضورك

أهلا بك دايما نتشرف بعودتك فى أى وقت

تحياااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> تسجيل حضور .. وإعجاب بالموضوع القيم الهادف .. ولي عودة إن شاء الله .. تحياتي للأخوات الفاضلات .. فراشة .. وسابرينا .. وإيمان الشامي


أخى الصعيدى

شكرى وتقديرى لإهتمامك وحضورك

وفى إنتظار عودتك 

فمرحبا بك دائما

تحيااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> يعتبر الطلاق مشكلة اجتماعية نفسية.. وهو ظاهرة عامة في جميع المجتمعات ويبدو أنه يزداد انتشاراً في مجتمعاتنا في الأزمنة الحديثة والطلاق هو " أبغض الحلال " لما يترتب عليه من آثار سلبية في تفكك الأسرة وازدياد العداوة والبغضاء والآثار السلبية على الأطفال ومن ثم الآثار الاجتماعية والنفسية العديدة بدءاً من الاضطرابات النفسية إلى السلوك المنحرف والجريمة وغير ذلك.
> 
>           ومما لا شك فيه أن تنظيم العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة وتكوين الأسرة قد نال اهتمام المفكرين منذ زمن بعيد. ونجد في كل الشرائع والقوانين والأخلاق فصولاً واسعة لتنظيم هذه العلاقة وضمان وجودها واستمرارها. ويهتم الدين ورجال الفكر وعلماء الاجتماع وعلماء النفس بهذه العلاقة، كل يحاول من جانبه أن يقدم ما يخدم نجاح هذه العلاقة لأن في ذلك استمرار الحياة نفسها وسعادتها وتطورها.
> 
> 
> 
>           وتتعدد أسباب الطلاق ومنها الملل الزوجي وسهولة التغيير وإيجاد البديل وطغيان الحياة المادية والبحث عن اللذات وانتشار الأنانية وضعف الخلق، كل ذلك يحتاج إلى الإصلاح وضرورة التمسك بالقيم والفضائل والأسوة الحسنة.
> 
>           ومن الأسباب الأخرى "الخيانة الزوجية" وتتفق كثير من الآراء حول استحالة استمرار العلاقة الزوجية بعد حدوث الخيانة الزوجية لاسيما في حالة المرأة الخائنة. وفي حال خيانة الرجل تختلف الآراء وتكثر التبريرات التي تحاول دعم استمرار العلاقة.
> ...


أخى الفاضل أ/إيهاب

بحث رائع ومشاركة قيمه

يستحق القراءه بل الدراسه أكثر من مرة

أورد أهم أسباب الطلاق من جميع جوانبها

كل الشكر للمشاركه القيمة والتى تعتبر إضافه رائعه للموضوع

نرجو متابعتك معنا للنهاية

لك كل الشكر والتقدير

تحياااااااااااااتى

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بداية تحياتى لفراشة و ميزابريل على الموضوع الجميل  :f: 

كمان بشكر أ. سابرينا , د. إيمان  :f: 

.. اذن نتحدث عن حوالى  105120  حالة طلاق كل سنة !

و قبل التحدث عن هذا العدد احب المرور سريعا على تعريف الزواج

قال الله تعالى .. وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا 

وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ  (21) .. سورة الروم

و عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شباباً لا نجد شيئاً فقال لنا 

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا معشر الشباب ، من استطاع الباءة فليتزوج ، فإنه أغض للبصر ،  

وأحصن للفرج ، ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء . متفق عليه 

أما عن الطلاق فقد قال الشيخ جاد الحق رحمه الله ردا على أحد الأسئلة:




> ما الحكمة من مشروعية الطلاق في الإسلام؟ وماذا فعلت الشريعة الإسلامية للحد من الطلاق ؟
> بسم الله، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد
> فقد أباحت الشريعة الطلاق، ولكنها جعلته أبغض الحلال إلى الله عز وجل، وقد اتخذت الشريعة من التدابير الواقية من الوقوع في الطلاق ما سيأتي بيانه بعد، لكنها لم تحرمه لحاجة الرجل والمرأة إليه في كثير من الأوقات.
> ورد في كتاب (بيان للناس) الذي أصدره الأزهر ما يلي:
> 
> الانفصال بين الزوجين معروف من قديم الزمان في الشرائع الوضعية والأديان السماوية؛ لأن الزواج تكوين لشركة تتعاون على تحقيق الهدف منه، وهو السكَن والمودَّة ورعاية النسل، وكل شركة لا تُوفَّق في تحقيق أهدافها بعد محاولة إصلاحها كان من الأوفق أن تَنْحَلَّ، ويسعى أصحابها للبحث عن شُرَكاء آخرين صالحين لإنتاج الخير. وجاء الإسلام، وهو خاتمة الرسالات، فأبقى على هذا المبدأ ونظَّمه.
> 
> ومن وُجوه الحِكْمة في تقرير مبدأ الطلاق:
> 1ـ قد تكون الزوجة عقيمًا والرجل يريد نسلًا، وطلب النسل مشروع وهو الهدف الأول من الزواج، ولا تَرْضَى الزوجة بأن يَضُمَّ إليها أخرى. أو لا يستطيع هو أن يُنْفِق على زوجتين، وبالمِثْل قد يكون بالزوج عيب يمنع من وُجود النسل، وهي تتَوَقَّ لإشباع غريزة الأمومة، فلا سبيل إلا الطلاق.
> ...


سأعود للمناقشة اخوانى الأعزاء

تحياتى و تقديرى ..

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الإخوه الأفاضل* 
*ميزابريل* 
*فراشه* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*............*
*أسباب الطلاق كثيره*
*وكما ذكرت الأخت الفاضله*
*سابرينا*
*تكثر حالات الطلاق فى المتزوجين فى سن صغيره عندما يقابلهم جدار الواقعيه ويجدون*
*كل أحلامهم قد ذهبت سُدى*
*المسؤليه ترهق الرجل وتنسيه زوجته وما تحتاجه من حب وحنان*
*والزوجه تكتشف تغير فى عواطف زوجها وتحول لهفته عليها إلى برود*
*فتعامله بالمثل ولا تلتمس له الأعزار فيجد زوجته أيضا وقد تبلدت مشاعرها*
*وتبداء الخلافات الزوجيه فى التضخم وكل طرف يلقى اللوم على الطرف الأخر حتى* 
*وتكثر المشاكل التى معها يصعب الإستمراريه*
*نسبة الطلاق فى مصر من عام 2007*
*وحتى عام 2009* 
*264 الف حاله*
*كما أصدرا جمعية المأزونين الشرعيه فى مصر*
*وهى نسبه ضخمه جدا فى بلد مسلم*
*ولو كانت نسبة الطلاق طا خمس دقائق*
*لأصبح عندنا 288 يوميا لكانت النسبه 105408 اى تقريبا 4 أضعاف النسبه الحقيقيه*
*ذكر الأخ الفاضل ميزابريل بعض مواقف عايشها وبعض الأسباب*
*وكلنا عندنا مايذكر تحت أسباب الطلاق*
*وبالتأكيد كلنا متفقون على سبب أولى وأساسى وهو*
*غياب الواعذ الدينى بل أختفائه تقرييبا*
*والكليبات الساخنه المليئه بالفتايات العاريات وتقليد الفتيات لهن مع وجود جيل من الشباب يبحث عن الجمال الجسدى والوجه الملون*
*وتناسوا قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*فأظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك*
*صدق رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم*
*هذا إذا كانو يعلمون الحديث الشريف*
*إلقو اللوم على الوالدين وتقصيرهما فى تربية أبنائهما تربيه دينيه سليمه*
*ولا تلقو اللوم على الأبناء*
*أعتز عن الإطاله رغم إننى عندى الكثير لأقوله* 
*وعندى الكثير من القصص التى أعاشرها فى حاضرى هذا*
*دمتم جميعا بكل خير*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخوة الافاضل... فراشة و ميزابريل و  سابرينا ,ود. إيمان وكذا الاستاذ اسكندرانى 

أشكركم جزيل الشكر على مجهودكم الكبير فى تنفيذ وصياغة وتصميم هذا الموضوع القيم

أما بعد .. فلا شك ان الطلاق أصبح فى مجتمعاتنا ظاهره خطيره تهدد الأمن والسلام الإجتماعى والأسرى .. مما يؤثر على المجتمع بأكمله .. وينبئ بعواقب غيره محموده.. ولو على المدى البعيد.. لذا وجب التصدى لتلك الظاهره بالتحليل والتفسير والتشريح .. سعيا وراء سبر غور  مسبباتها .. مما يعطى فرصه  لوضع حلول.. للحد من وقوعها وانتشارها بشكل غير صحى



بادئ ذى بدئ .. فالطلاق شرعه الله عز وجل ((وان كان أبغض الحلال)) كحل اخير لاستحالة العشرة بين الزوجين ..بعد استنفاذ كل السبل المشروعه  لبقاء العلاقه الزوجيه .. وهو فى أحيان كثيره يكون مرغوب فيه .. ويستحسن حدوثه.. لو وصل طرفى الزواج لطريق مسدود ولا رجعة فيه ..وهنا يوجب الطلاق ((بالمعروف)) والتسريح ((بإحسان)) .. اذن فالطلاق ذاته مشروع ..وغير محرم ..وهو قضاء اخف من قضاء ..لو استحالت العشرة .. اذن اين المشكله؟؟؟


يقولون فى الامثال  ((الوقاية خير من العلاج)) .. وأنا بدورى.. وعلى نفس النهج  أقول.. إنتقاء الشريك المناسب والتدقيق فى إختياره .. خير من التسرع فى زيجة((بحسابات خاطئه)) يتبعها طلاق .. فاللأسف أهم اسباب ارتفاع معدلات الطلاق .. ان الزواج يقوم أساسا على حسابات خاطئه من الطرفين ((ومعظمها حسابات ماديه او شكليه او عاطفيه .. دون المضمون )).. وكذلك عدم التكافوء بين الزوجين((تكافوء اجتماعى او طبقى او مادى .. الخ الخ الخ)) 


.. فهناك من يتزوجون بوازع من عاطفة ((والعواطف تعلو وتهبط .. وتشتعل وتخفت مع الايام)) وتذهب السكرة وتأتى الفكره .. وبعد أن تهدأ العواطف بعد الزواج .. يبدأ كلا الطرفين مشاهدة الاخر على حقيقته وعن قرب .. فيكتشفا انهما متنافرى الطباع والعادات والافكار والميول والاهتمامات .. مما يؤدى الى اختلافات جمه .. يذهب معها ريح الحب .. وتؤدى فى النهاية الى حياة ماساويه تكون الكلمة الاخيره فيها هى الطلاق


وهناك من يتزوجون .. وكان الزواج هى عملية تجارية بحته أو صفقه.. وليس علاقة سكن وموده ورحمه.. فيصبح الزوج وكانه مجرد جيب ممتلئ بالاموال ولا يهم اى شئ بعد ذلك .. وتصبح الزوجه مجرد سلعة تباع لمن يدفع اكثر .. وبالطبع لا يمكن ان تكون مثل تلك الزيجات صحيه او طبيعيه .. فهى اما زيجات فاترة تعيسه ..لا روح فيها .. ولا دفء او حميميه .. او زيجات تؤدى الى ما نناقشه اليوم وهو الطلاق  


وهناك من يتزوجون ولا يعملوا ألف حساب للظروف الاقتصاديه الطاحنه التى يعانى منها المجتمع ..فتنكسر أشرعة حياتهم الزوجية بفعل العواصف والازمات المادية الطاحنة التى تهب عليهم .. فيقاومها مرة وراء مرة .. ثم ما يلبثوا الاستسلام لها رافعين رايات الطلاق البيضاء


لذا ارى بإيجاز .. أن التسرع فى اتمام الزواج بدون التروى والدراسه الجيده .. والاهتمام بالجوانب الماديه على حساب جوانب اهم  .. وعدم وجود تكافوء((من غالبية الجوانب)) بين الزوجين .. الى جانب الظروف الاقتصاديه من  اهم عوامل انتشار الطلاق فى مجتمعاتنا 


وشكرا مرة ثانيه على الموضوع القيم .. وعذرا لتأخرى فى المشاركه بسبب السيرفر


كل ما فات كان رأى شخصى بحت...  بدون أى نقل من اية مصادر


مع خالص تحيتى*

----------


## اليمامة

اخوانى الاعزاء جميعا
اشكر لكما الدعوة الكريمة والموضوع الرائع الواقعى جدا..والحقيقة هو موضوع مترامى الاطراف يقع على عاتق الاسرة والشخصين المرتبطان ببعضهما والمجتمع وارى فى النهاية ان الامر خاضع لمدى تحمل وقوة الزوجين..
من البداية لابد من التدقيق فى الاختيار وعدم الانخداع بالظاهر مع توقع بعض الصفات التى سوف تظهر فيما بعد وهذا امر طبيعى يمكن التجاوز عنة واحتماله..الوالدين يجب عليهما مراعاة النصح والتوجية قبل فوات الافوان وليس بعدة..التنشئة السليمة للابناء والبنات وتأهيلهم كى يكونوا ازواجا على قدر المسئولية..
ما الذى جد على المجتمع ورفع من معدل الطلاق؟ الوازع الدينى اولا لدى البعض ممن يتخذ عملية الزواج والطلاق كاللعبة نلعبها ونفشل او نفوز..ليس الدافع المادى هو السبب الرئيسى ولا انكر بالطبع اهميتة ولكننا كبشر قادرين على التحمل احيانا وتخطى مشكلاتنا المادية ببعض الصبر والتبصر  والدليل على ذلك انة لسنوات قريبة كانت ولا تزال هناك اسر مصرية تعيش تحت خط الفقر ومع ذلك كانت قادرة على الاستمرار ..والاستمرار بسعادة ورضا واعرف شخصيا اسر نحجت نجاح مذهل واخرجت للمجتمع اطباء وعلماء كانوا من اوائل اقرانهم..
كلنا نستطيع اننتحمل المسئولية اذا اردنا ذلك ولكننا للاسف نعيش عيوب العصر الذى يتسم بالسرعة وسيطرة االنزعة الفردية على الزوجين ..فخرجت المراة للعمل واستقلت ماديا مما ادى الى وجود ندية على الزعامة المنزلية وادى ذلك بدورة الى خلافات ومشاحنات على الامور المالية وتربية الاطفال وغيرها..كما ان الثقافة الشخصية لكل فرد فينا تلعب دورا مباشرا فى مدى تحمل ومقدرة الاخر على مواجهة الصعاب وتحمل المسئولية
ارى انه اذا قمنا بواجبنا وتحلينا بالصبر وفيما بعد ظهرت العيوب التى لا يمكن تحملها ولا تستقيم معها الحياة سواء كان ذلك للزوج او للزوجة..لن يوجد حل اخر سوى تنفيذ شرع الله وهو أبغض الحلال..هذا بعد ان يكون الطرفان قد استنفذا جميع المحاولات الممكنة للاستمرار وليس على طريقة " التلاكيك والدلع"..مخلصين فى بذل هذه المحاولات وخاصة عند وجود ابناء..
الموضوع يحتمل صفحات وصفحات..وخاصة مع وجود حالات حقيقية نعاصرها يوميا فى عملنا وفى محيطنا ويمكن ادراجها....حاولت ان اوجز باختصار..اشكر لكما هذا الموضوع الهادف..ربما كنا ولو ذرة صغيرة تؤدى الى التغيير فى بعض الافهام حول الطلاق وتداعياتة المدمرة..

----------


## فراشة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> فراشه الجميله
> اختيار موفق منك في اختيار الضيوف
> معلش مقدرتش اكمل الموضوع كله 
> بس انا شايفه ان من اهم اسباب الطلاق هي الاعلانات والفيديو كليبات وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> مشاهده الازواج لفتيات الكليبات بتعمل مشاكل في العلاقه الزوجيهوتؤدي للانفصال
> تسجيل حضور ولي عوده ان شاء الله


الغالية انووجه

يارب تكونى بخير

أنا معاكى فعلا الإعلام والكلبيات أثرت تأثير كبير على العلاقة بين الزوجين

حتى لوماكنش لها نتيجة مباشرة إلا انها بالتأكيد لها تأثير ولو بالمقارنه على الأقل

وبالتأكيدالمقارنه دى مش هاتكون فى صالح الزوجه

شكرا انوووووج 

فى انتظار عودتك

تحيااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أحسنت أختى الطيبة فراشة وأخى الحبيب ميزا بريل فى اختياركما لآراء عقول نحترمها ونقدرها جيدا 
> 
> ومع أنى من أول رؤية قلت لنفسى كان ياريت يكون اللقاء والرأى بين رأى رجل ورأى امراءة 
> ...


أهلا استاذ أشرف

ربنا يبارك فيك باشكرك لحضورك ومشاركتك القيمه




> ومع أنى من أول رؤية قلت لنفسى كان ياريت يكون اللقاء والرأى بين رأى رجل ورأى امراءة


هههههه والله يااستاذ أشرف حاولنا نستضيف عضو من الرجال لكنه أعتذر لانشغاله

وزى ماقلت د.إيمان وأ/سابرينا ناقشوا القضية بعقلانية وبحيادية تامة

والقضية مطروحه لكل عضو او عضوه له رأى ويحب يضيفه 




> كذلك اياك أيها الرجل أن تحلف بالطلاق لأنه بداية المصائب ولتعلم أن من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك


نصيحه مهمة جدا أخى أشرف

لأن بعض الرجال وخاصة بمصر سهل عليهم كلمة (عليّ الطلاق)

وكتيربيطلق زوجته 3 مرات بتهور واندفاع ويرجع يندم

وفعلا اللى بيدفع الثمن أكتر الأبناء

شكرا أ/ أشرف

ربنا يبارك فيك

تحيااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## أم أحمد

انا بسجل مرور بالموضوع
وربنا يهدي السيرفر واعرف اقرا كويس واجي اعلق :: 
كل الشكر لك فراشة وميزابريل :f: 
واهلا بالضيفيتن الرائعتين ايمان وسابرينا :f:

----------


## فراشة

> *الأخت العزيزة .. فراشة ..
> 
> أشكر لكي دعوتك الكريمة .. و مشارك في الموضوع إن شاء الله ..
> 
> فالموضوع من أخطر ما يمر بالمجتمع المصري في السنوات الأخيرة ..
> 
> تسجيل حضور .. و عودة قريبة إن شاء الله ..
> 
> خالص تحياتي و شكري و تقديري ..
> ...


أهلا بك ياباشمهندس

يشرفنا تواجدك فى أى وقت

هههههه بس السيرفر يحن علينا

فى إنتظار عودتك والمشاركة برأيك

لك كل الشكر والتقدير

تحيااااااااااتى

----------


## ahmedab216

*أختي فراشة .. أخي ميزابريل*

 *ضيوف الموضوع .. سابرينا .. دكتورة إيمان ..*

 *لكم كل الشكر و التحية و التقدير .. لاقتحامكم قضية من أعقد و أصعب القضايا بمجتمعنا الآن .. و منذ سنوات ليست بالبعيدة ..*

 *القضية متعددة الجوانب .. و الأسباب .. فمنها ما هو مرتبط بتغير الزمن  .. و منها ما هو متكرر .. و منها ما هو خاص .. و أيضا ما هو قدري ..*

 *منذ سنوات بعيدة .. زمن أبائنا و أمهاتنا .. كان العريس يكبر العروس بفارق عمري كبير .. و يمكن أن يكون أكبر من عمر العروس نفسها .. فكان فارق العشرون عاماً رقماً معتاداً .. العريس تجاوز الثلاثينات من العمر و العروس في السادسة أو السابعة عشر من عمرها .. أي يوجد طرف وصل الي مراحل النضج و الطرف الآخر في أواخر مرحلة الطفولة .. و كانت دفة الأمور كلها بيد الطرف الناضج .. أما العروس فقد يؤخذ رأيها أو لا .. فهذا اتفاق الكبار الذين يدركون المصلحة و يعرفون أكثر منها .. العروس .. سعيدة بمنزلها الجديد و أنها ستكون لها خصوصيتها و استقلالها عن الأسرة الأم ..  و كان من النادر جداً حدوث الطلاق في هذه النوعية من الزيجات ..*

 *فلقد كانت العروس تربي و تعد و يزرع فيها .. كيف تكون زوجة و أم ؟.. و لا بأس من أن يكون هناك قدر ما من التعليم .. هذه هي المهمة المقدسة التي كانت تقوم بها الأم .. العريس أيضاً .. كان له نهجه .. فهو ينظر الي الأب كمثل أعلي .. ينغرس بعقله الباطن كيفية إدارة والده لشئون البيت و أسلوب تعامله مع زوجته و التي هي أمه .. فهذه الأم لفارق التعليم و الثقافة و السن .. لم تكن تنطق بإسم زوجها مجرداً !! .. لابد و أن يسبقه لقب ما .. إحتراماً للزوج ..*
 *كان الزوج هو الآمر الناهي .. و الزوجة .. طاعة شبه مطلقة ..* 

 *و كانت الزوجة تتلقي من زوجها كل شئ برضا نفس و حب ..  باختصار كان من النادر أن تكون هناك مشكلة ..*

 *ثم بدأت أحوال المجتمع في التغير .. و بدأت تذوب فوارق السن .. و بدأت البنت تنال حقها الطبيعي في التعليم ..* 

 *أيضا بدأ مفهوم الأب و ألأم في التربية يتغير .. فالآن لديهم إبنة في مراحل التعليم المختلفة .. و يبدأ الاهتمام بالتفوق الدراسي و ينحسر و يتقلص الاهتمام بإعداد الزوجة و الأم .. و الإبن .. يبدأ في الخروج لفترات طويلة مع الأصدقاء و تكوين مجتمع آخر .. أقرب اليه من أسرته الأم ..*

 *الي أن وصلنا الي ما نحن عليه الآن ..*

 *زيجات العروسين من عمر واحد تقريباً .. بدايات العشرينات .. نقص شديد في النضج و بالطبع الخبرة ..* 

 *و تبدأ مشكلات تدخلات الأهل  - علي أساس أنهم الأكبر سناً و خبرة - و لكن العروسين لا يريدون هذا التدخل .. فلهم مستشاريهم و أصدقائهم ممن يميلون لرأيهم دون رأي الكبار .. أصدقاء و مستشارين من نفس السن .. بلا نضج و بلا خبرة .. و ليسامحني من يختلف معي في الرأي .. فكل ما أسطره هو من مشاهداتي و ليس عن روايات ..*

 *طلب مني ذات يوم .. التحدث مع عريس حديث متزوج من إحدي الأقارب .. بسسب جو التوتر و المشاكل بينهما ..*

 *فجلست معه .. و هالني بعض آرائه .. كانت صادمة بالنسبة لي .. آراء تعبر عن ضحالة فكرية .. و إفتقار لمفاهيم الحياة ..*

 *أذكر و صفه للعام الأول من الزواج ... و علي حد تعبيره بالحرف الواحد فلست بقادر علي نسيانه .. ( هوّ معروف كده إن أول سنة بتبقي صعبة !!!!!!!!!!!!!) .. و الحق يقال فوجئت بهذه الجملة .. و إنطلق لساني ..*

 *معروف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .. مين اللي قال كده ؟ .. هي حرب ؟؟ .. يا حبيبي دي أول سنة بتبقي امتداد لشهر العسل .. لا فيه مسئولية اطفال و لا مشاغل تشغلكم عن بعض .. و وهم مين اللي يمشي كلمته عالتاني ؟! .. فيه حاجة اسمها إحترام و تفاهم .. و عمر الجواز ما كان ان فيه طرف يتحكم في التاني .. مش مقبول ...*

 *ما هو الاثنين من الأول مش فاهمين يعني ايه جواز ؟؟!!*

 *هو اصحابه شاروا عليه بدبح القطة !!! .. و هي صاحباتها شاروا عليها  .. جوزك علي ما تعوديه !!!*

 *خيبة كبيرة ..!!!!!!!!!*

 *و حالات أخري .. غيرة الأب و الأم من الشريك الجديد .. سواء للابن  أو الإبنة .. و التي تتحول الغيرة فيها الي موقف عدائي .. لماذا ؟ .. لا أفهم .. المفروض أن العروس أو العريس .. هو وافد جديد علي الأسرة ثم يصبح أحد أفراد الأسرة .. ثم تسير الحياة ..*

 *من الطبيعي أن تطرأ مشكلات بين العروسين .. و أخطر ما يمكن حدوثه هو تدخل الأهل .. كارثة حقيقية .. تفسد أكثر مما تصلح .. بالأضافة لأنها تترك رواسب لا يمحوها الزمن .. و ليت كل عروسين يتنبهان لهذا ..*

 *أسلوب الحوار و التفاهم العاقل المغلف بالإحترام .. و أن المشكلة التي هم بصددها هي شئ عارض لابد لكل منها أن يسعي لحله ..  و أنً  كلمة الطلاق غير واردة كحل من الحلول ..*

 *لابد أن يتعلم العروسين .. إزاي يتخاصموا ؟ .. و إزاي يتصالحوا ؟؟ .. مهم جداً أنهم يفهموا ده .. لا يجب مطلقاً أن يحتدم النقاش الي المرحلة التي تتقطع فيها خطوط الرجعة .. لابد و أن يحتفظ كل منهما بخط رجعة .. كي لا يصل خلاف بسيط الي نهاية كارثية ..*

 *للقضية جوانب كثيرة و متعددة ..* 

 *سطرت ما سطرت .. من أحوال عامة .. و هذا لا يمنع مطلقاً أن لكل شئ إستثناءاته .. فهناك دائماً حالات خاصة  .. و الإحترام و التفاهم و وجود خطوط للرجعة تيسر الكثير من الأمور ..* 

 *عذرا لتوقف الحديث .. فمازال بداخلي الكثير .. و لكن أري أني قد أطلت .. و قد يصيبكم الملل ..*

 *أشكرك أختي فراشة .. أشكرك أخي ميزابريل ..*

 *لكما خالص تحياتي دائماً ..*

 *في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## فراشة

> الاخت الجميله علي قلوبنا جميعا اعضاء مصر
> اولا اشكر حضرتك علي الاستضافه لي بهذا الخصوص
> موضوع الطلاق فعلا منتشر جدا وبشكل كبير
> ولكن اختلف مع حضرتك ان هذا فقط في مصر للاسف
> هذه الظاهره انتشرت في معظم دول العالم مع ان في الدول العربيه
> اكيد بشكل اكبر ولكن اعتقد ان مش كل خمس دقائق لان لو عملتي
> حسبه بسيطه وحسبتي ان كل خمس دقائق يتم حالت طلاق في مصر
> يعني في الساعه بيكون المطلقات عددهم بيكون 12 حالت طلاق
> يعني لو حسبنها في اليوم بيكون العدد 288 حالت طلاق في اليوم الواحد
> ...


أخى أحمد

أهلا بك

أنا إللى باشكرك لاهتمامك وسرعة استجابتك




> ولكن اختلف مع حضرتك ان هذا فقط في مصر للاسف
> هذه الظاهره انتشرت في معظم دول العالم مع ان في الدول العربيه


لا مشبقول إن موضوعالطلاق قاصر على مصر 
لكن تعتبر مصر أعلى نسبه بين الدول العربية

وبغض النظر عن الأرقام إللى هنا ممكن تكون دراسات مبالغ فيها فعلا 

لكن دا مايمنعش إننا أمام ظاهرة خطيرة ومشكلة متفشية

وممكن إنها تعصف بأسر كتيرة ويدفع ثمنها أطفال مالهمش ذنب

كل شكرى وتقديرى لتواجدك ومشاركتك

وأتمنى تستمر فى المتابعة معنا

تحياااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> موضوع هام ومميز
> 
> تسجيل حضور ولي عودة بإذن الله


أخى الفاضل أبو منار

تسعدنا وتشرفنا عودتك ومشاركتك

فمرحبا بك دائما

تحيااااااااااااتى

----------


## mezapril

> شكليا فقط ويفصله ترزية القوانين فى سيد قراره ... ثانيا وجود مواد غير مسمتده من الشريع الاسلامية فى قانون الاحوال الشخصية كالمادة 11 مكرر المضافة  من قانون الاحوال الشخصية ..وهذا نص القانون
> 
> (على الزوج أن يقر فى وثيقة الزواج بحالته الاجتماعية , فإذا كان متزوجا فعليه ان يبين فى الإقرار اسم الزوجة او الزوجات اللاتي فى عصمته ومحال إقامتهن, وعلى الموثق إخطارهن بالزواج الجديد بكتاب محل مقرون بعلم الوصول.
> 
> ويجوز للزوجة التي تزوج عليها زوجها ان تطلب الطلاق منه إذا لحقها ضرر مادي او معنوي يتعذر معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالها ولو لم تكن قد اشترط عليه فى العقد الا يتزوج عليها, فإذا عجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بينهما طلقها عليه طلقة بائنة.
> 
> ويسقط حق الزوجة فى طلب التطليق لهذا السبب بمضي سنة من تاريخ علمها بالزواج بأخرى إلا إذا كانت قد رضيت بذلك صراحة او ضمنا, ويتجدد حقها فى طلب التطليق كلما تزوج عليها بأخرى, وإذا كانت الزوجة الجديدة لم تعلم انه متزوج بسواها ثم ظهر انه متزوج فلها ان تطلب التطليق كذلك.)
> 
> 
> ...



أخىالكريم ...فتى مصر

 السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسنا ما أخترته هنا من فقرات القانون للتعليق عليه

وهذه الفقرة بها من التعقيدات والعراقيل الكثيرة التى تم وضعها أمام من يفكر فى الزواج الثانى من باب فضحه أما زوجته الأولى أو زوجاته السابقات ...

والله مش عارف المقصود من حاجه زى دى حماية الستات ولا زياده حالات الطلاق و العنوسه ولا التشجيع على غير العلاقات الرسميه

وهل يوجد مثل كل هذا الحماس ضد من "يصاحب " على زوجته ؟؟؟؟ وفى الحرام  !!

شكرا لك يا أخى العزيز والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


-

----------


## mezapril

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> فراشه الجميله
> اختيار موفق منك في اختيار الضيوف
> معلش مقدرتش اكمل الموضوع كله 
> بس انا شايفه ان من اهم اسباب الطلاق هي الاعلانات والفيديو كليبات وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> مشاهده الازواج لفتيات الكليبات بتعمل مشاكل في العلاقه الزوجيهوتؤدي للانفصال
> تسجيل حضور ولي عوده ان شاء الله


أختى أنووجه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أتفق مع حضرتك أن الفيديو كليب والأعلانات "العاريه" تهى من ضمن دوافع نفور الزوج من زوجته

وهذا ببساطه ما قاله الشيخ الجليل / محمد حسين يعقوب ... فى أخطار التلفاز على بيوت المسلمين

القصه تأتى من أن المرأة ببيتها .. تتعب من خدمة الزوج والأولاد من نظافة البيت والطبيخ وغسيل المواعين وغسيل الأطباق والكنس والمسح .... الخ

ويأتى الزوج ليقارنها فتاة الأعلانات أو فتاة الفيديو كليب وهى التى تم تزيينها بالكم الكبير من المكياج واللبس الفاضح المثير للشهوات

المقارنه ظاهريا وسطحيا لصالح فتاة الأعلانات .... ولكنها مقارنه خاطئة وظالمه

وصدقنى لو تزوجت فتاة الأعلانات لن تجدها الا انسانه تافهه وخاويه ولن تجدها الا انسانه أنانيه محبه لنفسها ولن تجدها ذات نفع فى أعمال البيت 

ووقتها فقط ستدرك أنك استبدلت التراب بالذهب

والذهب هنا هى الست الشقيانه المتفانيه فى بيتها وحب بيتها

شكرا لك انووجه وحفظك الله من كل سوء

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

-

----------


## mezapril

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> بداية تحياتى لفراشة و ميزابريل على الموضوع الجميل 
> 
> كمان بشكر أ. سابرينا , د. إيمان 
> 
> .. اذن نتحدث عن حوالى  105120  حالة طلاق كل سنة !
> 
> و قبل التحدث عن هذا العدد احب المرور سريعا على تعريف الزواج
> ...



أستادى الرائع / نادر leader

أشكرك جدا على ذوقك وأسلوبك الراقى الواعى ماشاء الله عليك

واللإقتباس الطيب الذى تفضلتم بادخاله فى الموضوع من أروع ما يكون لعالم جليل افتقدناه بحق رحمة الله وطيب ثراه

اكرر شكرى لحضرتك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

-

----------


## mezapril

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أحسنت أختى الطيبة فراشة وأخى الحبيب ميزا بريل فى اختياركما لآراء عقول نحترمها ونقدرها جيدا 
> 
> ومع أنى من أول رؤية قلت لنفسى كان ياريت يكون اللقاء والرأى بين رأى رجل ورأى امراءة 
> ...




حبيبى فى الله أسناذ /أشرف المجاهد

أشكرك على ذوقك وأخلاقك العاليه ... أخى أحبك فى الله 

كان تم التفكير للموضوع أن تكون الأسئله لأحد الأعضاء من الرجال والأسئله الأخرى لأحد أخواتنا من النساء 

ولكن لظروف معينه انحصرت الأسئله بين الأختين سابرينا والدكتورة ايمان الشامى ... وقد تم تشريفهما للموضوع واثرائه بأراء وردود أكثر من رائعه

فأوجه الشكر لكليهما 

وشكرا لحضرتك ... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

-

----------


## mezapril

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *الإخوه الأفاضل* 
> *ميزابريل* 
> *فراشه* 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *............*
> *أسباب الطلاق كثيره*
> *وكما ذكرت الأخت الفاضله*
> ...





أخى الكريم وصديقى الحبيب الغالى ... وجدى محمود

أفتقدك أخى بشده ويعلم الله كم أحبك فى الله

أخى الغالى الأحصائيات ذات الأرقام التى تفضلتم بذكرها هنا لها الكثير والكثير من الدلالات 

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

كل فتيات الأعلانات لا قيمة لهن  بالمره

الدين ثم الطيبه والأصل الطيب والجمال الهادئ 

عايز ايه تانى بعد كده



انا دعوت الله أن يزوجنى من مثل هذا النموذج الطيب .. وان بقيت صورة قد تكون الحقيقه ايه ؟؟ الله أعلم


شكرا لك يا أخى الغالى ... ولا حرمنا الله منك

والسلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته

-

----------


## mezapril

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الاخوة الافاضل... فراشة و ميزابريل و  سابرينا ,ود. إيمان وكذا الاستاذ اسكندرانى 
> 
> أشكركم جزيل الشكر على مجهودكم الكبير فى تنفيذ وصياغة وتصميم هذا الموضوع القيم
> 
> 
> لذا ارى بإيجاز .. أن التسرع فى اتمام الزواج بدون التروى والدراسه الجيده .. والاهتمام بالجوانب الماديه على حساب جوانب اهم  .. وعدم وجود تكافوء((من غالبية الجوانب)) بين الزوجين .. الى جانب الظروف الاقتصاديه من  اهم عوامل انتشار الطلاق فى مجتمعاتنا 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أخى / عصفور الشرق

أشكر لك ذوقك واسلوبك الراقى جدا 

ورأيك وبدون مجامله ولا أروع وقد لخصته فى النهايه وهو:

1- التسرع فى الأختيار

2- الأهتمام بالجوانب الماديه على حساب الجوانب الأخرى الأهم

3- التكافؤ بين الزوجين (ماديا - اجتماعيا - ثقافيا - عمرا .... الخ )

4- ظروف خارجه عن بند التقصير ... وهى الظروف الأقتصاديه 

وبغض النظر عن الأسباب الثلاثه الأولى لأن يتحمل تبعيتها من فعلها .. أقول لحضرتك الظروف الأقتصاديه فى ظل اختيار زوجه صالحه لن تشعرك بأى مشاكل ... ولكن أين هى هذة الزوجه ؟؟؟!!!


شكرا لك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


-

----------


## mezapril

> كلنا نستطيع ان نتحمل المسئولية اذا اردنا ذلك 
> ولكننا للاسف نعيش عيوب العصر الذى يتسم بالسرعة 
> 
> وسيطرة االنزعة الفردية على الزوجين
> 
>  ..فخرجت المراة للعمل واستقلت ماديا مما ادى الى وجود ندية على الزعامة المنزلية 
> وادى ذلك بدورة الى خلافات ومشاحنات على الامور المالية وتربية الاطفال وغيرها.
> 
> .كما ان الثقافة الشخصية لكل فرد فينا تلعب دورا مباشرا فى مدى تحمل ومقدرة الاخر على مواجهة الصعاب وتحمل المسئولية
> ...



أختى اليمامه ..... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رائعه فى تحليلك للموضوع من ناحيه الأسباب المسببه لأرتفاع نسبه الطلاق ... وكذلك رائعه فى وصف لروشتة العلاج وبمنتهى الشفافيه الحقيقيه

ألف شكر لك لمشاركته الطيبه بحق

بارك اللى فى حضرتك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


-

----------


## mezapril

-

بسم الله واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله

هذا الموضوع القيم منقول عن أحد الأخوة الأفاضل 

وهو يتحدث عن مفاهيم خاطئة هى أسباب فى  تدمير العلاقات الزوجيه وهى :

1-عدم المشاركه فى اتخاذ القرارات
2- المفهوم الخاطئ للطاعه
3- الخيانات المتبادله
4- التسلط بدعوى الرجوله
5- التشاؤم من الزواج _ كمصدر للنزاعات
6- اساءة التعامل مع أهل الزوج أو الزوجه

وهنا شرحها ....

ستة مفاهيم مدمرة للعلاقة الزوجية

إن كثيرًا من الأزواج والزوجات يدخلون حياتهم الزوجية وفي أذهانهم مجموعة من المفاهيم والأفكار الخاطئة التي قد يكون لها أثر سلبي على حياتهم الزوجية،
وفيما يلي نلفت النظر إلى أهم هذه المفاهيم الخاطئة، ثم نحاول أن نصحح هذه المفاهيم حتى يستفيد منها كل زوجين سواء كانا حديثي زواج أو قد مر على زواجهما فترة.

1ـ عدم المشاركة:
يعتقد بعض الرجال والنساء أنهم يمكنهم اتخاذ القرار دون مشورة زوجاتهم وأزواجهم في حياتهم الأسرية كلها، [حياة عزوبية] وهذا تصر خطأ، فغياب أسلوب المشاركة وانفراد أحد الطرفين باتخاذ قرارات أو سلوك قد يؤلم الطرف الآخر ومن ثم يتسبب في ظهور مشاكل بينهما. مسؤولية مشتركة للزوج والزوجة: فالمفروض في مجال اتخاذ القرار في الأسرة أن يعلم الزوج أن الزوجة لا بد لها من المشاركة في اتخاذ القرارات الأسرية سواء على مستوى الأبناء أو فيما يتعلق بخصوصيات الزوجين أو حتى مستقبل الأسرة وطريقة تربية أبنائها. فهناك من الأزواج من يكره الزوجة التي لا تملك قرارًا ولا شخصية وليس لها رأي، إذ إنها كيف ستكون له صاحبًا بالجنب،
ولنا في موقف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أم سلمة القدوة في ذلك، فما يضير الرجل إذا كانت امرأته مستشارته، كما كانت أم سلمة للنبي صلى الله عليه الصلاة والسلام. وإذا كان الإسلام قد أعطى وظيفة اتخاذ القرار للزوج, فإنه دعاه إلى تحري ما يحقق مصلحة الأسرة، وأن لا يستبد برأيه، فمثلاً إذا أراد الزوج أن يتخذ قراراً يتعلق بالطفل الرضيع وهو فطامه قبل الحولين، فإن هذا القرار يجب أن يتخذ الزوج بالتشاور مع زوجته بما يحقق مصلحة الطفل، فإن تراضيا على فطامه قبل الحولين فهو القرار المناسب، وإن تراضيا على الاستمرار بإرضاعه إلى تمام الحولين، فهو القرار المناسب أيضًا، وإن اختلفت وجهات النظر بينهما، فحكم الإسلام هو إرضاعه إلى تمام الحولين فإن رضيت الزوجة بذلك قامت بإرضاعه, ويجب على الزوج أن ينفق على الزوجة والطفل، ويوفر لهما الطعام واللباس، وإن رفضت الزوجة إرضاعه اتخذ الزوج قرارًا بطلب مرضعة للطفل ترضعه إلى تمام الحولين. ويقرر الإسلام مسؤولية الرجل والمرأة في حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: 'الرجل راع في أهل بيته وهو مسؤول عن رعيته، والمرأة راعية في بيت زوجها وهي مسؤولة عن رعيتها'. وعش الزوجية يضع في عنق الزوجين مزيدًا من الحرص عليه والضن به من دواعي الانهيار والدمار ولذلك لا بد من تكاتفهما في اتخاذ القرارات سواء الشخصية أو المشتركة لأن كلاً منهما له تأثير على الأسرة.

2ـ الطاعة:
من المفاهيم الخاطئة التي يقع فيها الزوج والزوجة أيضًا هي اعتقاد بعض الرجال أن زوجته لا بد أن تطيعه في كل شيء من غير نقاش أو محاورة.
وكذلك اعتقاد بعض النساء أنهن لا بد أن يطعن أزواجهن حتى وإن كان في ذلك معصية لله عز وجل. المفهوم الصحيح للطاعة: لقد أوجب الإسلام على الرجل النفقة للمرأة وهي في بيت الزوجية، وأوجب عليها في مقابل ذلك طاعتها له، فإذا نشزت وتركت بيت الزوجية بلا إذنه بغير وجه شرعي، فإن ذلك يسقط نفقتها، ولقد قررت الشريعة الإسلامية بجميع مصادرها حق الزوج على الزوجة بالطاعة، إذ عليها أن تطيعه، وأن تجتهد في تلبية حاجاته، بحيث يكون راضيًا شاكرًا.
ونجد ذلك بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث النبوي الشريف: 'إذا صلت المرأة خمسها وصامت شهرها وحفظت فرجها وأطاعت زوجها دخلت جنة ربها'. ولكن لهذه الطاعة حدودًا لا بد أن يعلمها كل من الزوج والزوجة, على أن هذه الطاعة المفروضة على المرأة لزوجها ليست طاعة عمياء وليست طاعة بدون قيد أو شرط أو حدود, وإنما هي طاعة الزوجة الصالحة للزوج الصالح التقي، التي تعتمد على الثقة بشخصه والإيمان بإخلاصه والصلاح في تصرفاته والطاعة المبنية على التشاور والتفاهم تدعم من كيان الأسرة وأحوالها وتزيد من أواصرها وقوتها, فالمشاورة بين الزوجين واجبة في كل ما يتصل بشؤون الأسرة، بل إنها يجب أن تمتد إلى كل ما يقوم به الرجل من عمل، فليس هناك كالزوجة المخلصة الصادقة مستشار، تعين زوجها وتهديه بعواطفها وتحميه بغريزتها وتغذيه برأيها،
وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستشير زوجاته ويأخذ برأيهن في بعض الأمور الهامة.
وهذه الطاعة مقيدة بأن لا تكون في معصية لأنه لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق,
فإذا طلب الزوج من زوجته ارتكاب أفعال فاحشة أو الظهور في الأماكن العامة متبرجة كان لها أن تعصيه, كما أن الطاعة محددة بآثار الزوج فلا تتعداها إلى غيرها, فليس للزوج أن يمنعها من التصرف في مالها على أي وجه، والتزام الزوجة بالطاعة ليس قيدًا على حريتها أو ضربًا من التعسف, وإنما هو الحفاظ عليها من الفساد وإعانة لها على أداء وظيفتها في الأسرة. فالنشوز من جانب الزوجة في بعض صوره إذا امتنعت عن الفراش وقد دعاها زوجها وليس لديها عذر مانع.

3ـ حرية العلاقات:
يعتقد بعض الرجال أنهم يمكنهم أن يكونوا علاقة مع نساء أجنبيات وأن يمارسوا المحرمات معهن، ولكن زوجته ينبغي أن تكون وفية وأمينة له فقط.
ومن ناحية أخرى تعتقد بعض الزوجات أنه يجب معاملة الزوج بمثل معاملته لزوجته أي السيئة بالسيئة والحسنة بالحسنة. الفهم الصحيح: لقد شرع الزواج من أجل تنظيم العلاقات بين الرجل والمرأة لكي لا تكون علاقات بهيمية محرمة وإنما تكون تحت مظلة الزواج،
ولذلك فإن الشرع قد زاد من عقوبة الزنا وجعلها رجمًا حتى الموت؛ لأن الإسلام شرع تعدد الزوجات ولكن شرط لذلك العدل والمقدرة, ومن ثم شدد في العقوبة على من يرتكب الفاحشة وهو متزوج. فعلى الزوج الذي رزقه الله بالحلال وأكرمه بزوجة تعفه أن يتقي الله في هذه الزوجة وليعلم أن إقامة علاقات محرمة مع نساء أجنبيات إلى جانب أنه ذنب عظيم ومن الكبائر فهو دين عليه لا بد أن يقضي من أهل بيته كما يقول الشاعر:
من زنا يزني به ولو بجداره
فاعلم يا هذا إن كنت لبيبًا فكيف يعتقد الزوج أنه يقيم العلاقات المحرمة مع الأخريات ويطلب من زوجته أن تكون مخلصة له، كيف يكون خائنًا لها ويطلب منها الوفاء، وليعلم الزوج أن هذه الأفعال لا تعني الحرية وإنما هي خيانة لشريكة حياته.

ومن ناحية أخرى لابد أن تعلم الزوجة أن خيانة زوجها لها لا يجب أن تقابلها بالخيانة, وإنما تحاول أن تجذبه إليها فقد تكون هي سبب في خيانته لها، فالإنسان لا يقابل السيئة بالسيئة وإنما عليه أن يقابلها بالحسنة، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 'لا تكن كالإمعة تقول: إن أحسن الناس أحسنت وإذا أخطأوا أخطأت'.

فالزوجة العاقلة هي التي إذا خانها زوجها مع غيرها تنظر إلى نفسها لماذا فعل ذلك؟ ونحن لا نلقي اللوم عليها وإنما نريدها ألا تكون سلبية وتستسلم للأمر الواقع، وتحاول إصلاح الخطأ بالخطأ، وتجتهد في إصلاح زوجها. ولتعلم الزوجة أن الذنب الذي ستقترفه لن يحاسب عليه زوجها ولن يحل المشكلة وإنما قد يزيدها تعقيدًا، وقد يؤدي إلى تدمير حياتها الزوجية.

4ـ معنى الرجولة:
يعتقد بعض الأزواج أنهم لكونهم رجالاً، فإنه يحق لهم أن يتدخلوا في كل صغيرة وكبيرة في شؤون الأسرة، وفي الوقت نفسه لا يسمح لزوجته بممارسة دورها الأسري. كما أن هناك من الأزواج من يعتقد أن من الخطأ الاعتذار للزوجة إن أخطأ هو في حقها.
المعنى الصحيح للرجولة: هو أنها موقف ومسؤولية وليست سلطة بطش وإذا كان الرجل يجيد الإنصات للزملاء فالأولى أن ينصت لزوجته ويستمع إلى وجهة نظرها ويظهر احترامه لها وأن يدع دائمًا مهلة للتفكير فلا داعي للمبادرة بحسم كل الأمور في جلسة واحدة وإظهار مخالفته لها وهي في جواره،
وعندما يأتي المساء، فالمودة والرحمة كفيلة بتذويب الفوارق. ومن المعروف أن الجميع يخطئون لكن قليلين فقط يجدون الشجاعة للاعتذار عن أخطائهم للآخرين وخاصة إذا كان الآخر هو الزوجة، فالزوج الذي يخطئ عليه أن يسعى بدافع من شعوره الراقي أمام زوجته أو أي شخص آخر بالاعتذار، والذي يقول إنه يرفض الاعتذار لزوجته لأن كرامته ورجولته لا تسمحان بذلك، فإنه يعتبر مريضًا نفسيًا ..

والكرامة الفعلية السامية هي أن نعتذر إذا أخطأنا.

5ـ النظرة التشاؤمية للزواج:
قال أحد المختصين في مناقشة موضوع الزواج الناجح: من المفروض أن نعرف المقبلين على الزواج بأن الزواج مشكلة ومأساة، وذلك حتى لا يصدم المقبل على الزواج عندما يتزوج وتحدث بينه وبين زوجه المشاكل، فيكونان متهيئين نفسيًا وبالتالي لا يفشل الزواج. النظرة الصحيحة للزواج: هذا الكلام غير صحيح وذلك لمخالفته للنصوص الشرعية والثابت منها أن الزواج سكن وراحة وفيه مودة ورحمة، وأن أصل الخلق كان بزواج آدم من حواء, فهي سنة الحياة, ونحن نعلم أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد رغب في الزواج قائلاً: 'يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج'
لعلمه بما في الزواج من خير. كما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبرنا بأن النساء شقائق الرجال، وأوصى الرجال بالنساء والنساء بالرجال، حتى حفلة الزواج تسمى [الفرح] ولا تسمى [المشكلة] أو [المأساة] كما ذكر،
فمن الثابت أن أي حياة زوجية لابد أن تواجه المشكلات, فهذا شيء طبيعي, ولكن ما يحتاجه المقبلون على الزواج والمتزوجون الجدد هو كيفية مواجهة هذه المشكلات والتغلب عليها بحيث لا تؤثر على حياتهم الزوجية، لذلك ينبغي أن يعرف المقبلون على الزواج والمتزوجون العوائق التي تعتري الزواج الناجح مع ترغيبنا لهم بالزواج .. لكي يحسنوا التعامل مع حياتهم الزوجية بحلوها ومرها.

6ـ العلاقة مع الحماة:
أكثر الناس يعتنقون فكرة سيئة عن الحموات، ولنا أن نتساءل عما إذا كانت لمثل هذه الاتجاهات حول هذه العلاقة ذات السمعة السيئة والتقليدية أسباب شخصية؟
*
وهناك ثلاثة أسباب تؤدي بالأزواج والزوجات إلى الضيق بالحماة حتى لو كانت تصرفاتها فوق الشبهات.*
السبب الأول: في بعض الأحيان تمثل الحماة النموذج الذي لا تستطيع الزوجة أن ترقى إلى مستواه، أو تحقيقه.
السبب الثاني: أن كثيرًا من الأزواج والزوجات يشعرون بأنهم لم يجدوا من يفهمهم أو يمنحهم التقدير في طفولتهم ولذلك ينظر الزوج أو الزوجة إلى الحماة في صورة الأم التي نغصت عليهم حياتهم في مرحلة الطفولة.
السبب الثالث: من الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى الضيق في العلاقة: ميل الأزواج والزوجات إلى توجيه اللوم إلى الحماة واعتبارها مسؤولة عن كل ما يحدث من متاعب بين الزوجين. كيف يكون الموقف الصحيح مع الحماة؟
على الزوج والزوجة أن يدركا أن للحماة حقوقًا يجب مراعاتها ..
وأن يتعاملا معها بكثير من الفهم والاستيعاب لظروفها النفسية: كما أن وجود الحماة في البيت نفسه يحدث بعض الكبت في التعبير عما تتطور إليه العلاقة الأسرية ..
فربما لو حدث سوء فهم بين زوجين بمفردهما لكان من اليسير علاجه ..
أما مع وجود طرف ثالث .. فإن الأمر قد يتطور إلى مشكلة ..
وفي النهاية ندعو كلاً من الطرفين [الأزواج والحموات] إلى تبادل الوفاق والحب والانسجام المشترك،
ولا نجد أفضل من نصيحة الشيخ عطية صقر عضو لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر الشريف لكل منهما، إذ يقول: إني أتوجه إلى الأم وزوجة الابن بهذه الكلمة: يا أيتها المتزاحمتان على قلب هذا المسكين وماله: رفقًا به ثم رفقًا، ولتفكر كل منكما في وضعها لو كانت إحداكما موضع الأخرى،
تذكري أيتها الحماة أنك كنت في يوم من الأيام زوجة ابن، ولك حماة، وفكري في شعورك إذ ذاك نحو زوجك ونحو حماتك، وأنك كنت تكرهينها إن حاولت خطف قلب زوجك، فخففي من حدة الحكم على زوجة ابنك، وتحملي تصرفاتها، واعلمي أيتها الزوجة أنك ستصيرين بعد فترة من الزمن أمًا لولد سيكون زوجًا، وستكونين حماة، ففكري كيف تتصرفين وكيف يكون موقفك من قلب ابنك وقلب زوجته، فلينظر كل منكما إلى هذه الأوضاع حتى تقترب مشاعركما، وحتى تمكنا ذلك الرجل المسكين من السير في طريقه الوعر الطويل.

هذا وونسأل اللع السميع العليم الغنيمة من كل بر والسلامه من كل إثم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


-

----------


## mezapril

ٌأتوجه بعظيم الشكر 
للأخ الرائع والنموذج الطيب للتعاون والتفانى فى تقديم الدعم للزملاء

اسكندرانى

وألف شكر طبعا لأختى الطيبه فراشه

والف شكر لضيوفنا فى الموضوع ... أيمان الشامى ... سابرينا

وألف شكر لكل من قام بالرد 
وفى انتظار باقى المشاركات من باقى الأخوة والأخوات

----------


## فراشة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *الإخوه الأفاضل* 
> *ميزابريل* 
> *فراشه* 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *............*
> *أسباب الطلاق كثيره*
> *وكما ذكرت الأخت الفاضله*
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمةالله وبركاته

أستاذ وجدى كلامك كله منطقى وواقعى

والأسباب اللى ذكرتها صحيحه

وإذا كان فى لوم يبقى نلقيه على على الآباء إللى انفصلوا واهتموا بنفسهم وبحياتهم ونسيوا ابناءهم 
ورسالتهم الاصلية

وعلى الابناء إللى بيهتموا بالقشور وبالظاهر على حساب الأساسيات فى الاختيار

وعلى والإعلام وعلى مؤسسات كثيرة ساهمت فى الوصول إلى مانحن فيه الآن




> أعتزر عن الإطاله رغم إننى عندى الكثير لأقوله


بالعكس أخى وجدى

كنا نتمنى تطول أكتر من كدا وتقول كل مابداخلك

نتمنى عودتك ومتابعتك

فمرحبا بك دائما

تحيااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الاخوة الافاضل... فراشة و ميزابريل و  سابرينا ,ود. إيمان وكذا الاستاذ اسكندرانى 
> 
> أشكركم جزيل الشكر على مجهودكم الكبير فى تنفيذ وصياغة وتصميم هذا الموضوع القيم
> 
> أما بعد .. فلا شك ان الطلاق أصبح فى مجتمعاتنا ظاهره خطيره تهدد الأمن والسلام الإجتماعى والأسرى .. مما يؤثر على المجتمع بأكمله .. وينبئ بعواقب غيره محموده.. ولو على المدى البعيد.. لذا وجب التصدى لتلك الظاهره بالتحليل والتفسير والتشريح .. سعيا وراء سبر غور  مسبباتها .. مما يعطى فرصه  لوضع حلول.. للحد من وقوعها وانتشارها بشكل غير صحى
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا عصفور الشعر

فى البادية إحنا اللى بنشكرك لاهتمامك وحضورك

ولرأيك الالمنظم المنطقى فى مناقشة القضية بعقلانية




> بادئ ذى بدئ .. فالطلاق شرعه الله عز وجل ((وان كان أبغض الحلال)) كحل اخير لاستحالة العشرة بين الزوجين ..بعد استنفاذ كل السبل المشروعه  لبقاء العلاقه الزوجيه ..


عندك حق
أحيانا تستحيل الحياه بين الزوجين ويكون تواجدهم معا فيه ضررنفسى عليهم وعلى الاولاد وبيكون الانفصال مع المحافظة على العلاقة المحترمة بينهم كأب وأم للابناء افضل كتير من بقاءهم معا فى مناخ تستحيل معه العشرة




> لذا ارى بإيجاز .. أن التسرع فى اتمام الزواج بدون التروى والدراسه الجيده .. والاهتمام بالجوانب الماديه على حساب جوانب اهم  .. وعدم وجود تكافوء((من غالبية الجوانب)) بين الزوجين .. الى جانب الظروف الاقتصاديه من  اهم عوامل انتشار الطلاق فى مجتمعاتنا


صح كلامك توت

واسمحلى اضيف لهم سبب تانى

وهو الزواج فقط كمطلب اجتماعى

يعنى البنت مثلا تتجوز لمجرد بس انها تتجوز علشان مايطلقش عليها لقب عانس

والرجل نفس الشئ وهم مش مدركين يعنى ايه ارتباط واسرة ومسئولية




> كل ما فات كان رأى شخصى بحت...  بدون أى نقل من اية مصادر


كل التقدير لشخصك و لرأيك الشخصى الواقعى 

نتمنى دوام المتابعه

تحياااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> اخوانى الاعزاء جميعا
> اشكر لكما الدعوة الكريمة والموضوع الرائع الواقعى جدا..والحقيقة هو موضوع مترامى الاطراف يقع على عاتق الاسرة والشخصين المرتبطان ببعضهما والمجتمع وارى فى النهاية ان الامر خاضع لمدى تحمل وقوة الزوجين..
> من البداية لابد من التدقيق فى الاختيار وعدم الانخداع بالظاهر مع توقع بعض الصفات التى سوف تظهر فيما بعد وهذا امر طبيعى يمكن التجاوز عنة واحتماله..الوالدين يجب عليهما مراعاة النصح والتوجية قبل فوات الافوان وليس بعدة..التنشئة السليمة للابناء والبنات وتأهيلهم كى يكونوا ازواجا على قدر المسئولية..
> ما الذى جد على المجتمع ورفع من معدل الطلاق؟ الوازع الدينى اولا لدى البعض ممن يتخذ عملية الزواج والطلاق كاللعبة نلعبها ونفشل او نفوز..ليس الدافع المادى هو السبب الرئيسى ولا انكر بالطبع اهميتة ولكننا كبشر قادرين على التحمل احيانا وتخطى مشكلاتنا المادية ببعض الصبر والتبصر  والدليل على ذلك انة لسنوات قريبة كانت ولا تزال هناك اسر مصرية تعيش تحت خط الفقر ومع ذلك كانت قادرة على الاستمرار ..والاستمرار بسعادة ورضا واعرف شخصيا اسر نحجت نجاح مذهل واخرجت للمجتمع اطباء وعلماء كانوا من اوائل اقرانهم..
> كلنا نستطيع ان نتحمل المسئولية اذا اردنا ذلك ولكننا للاسف نعيش عيوب العصر الذى يتسم بالسرعة وسيطرة االنزعة الفردية على الزوجين ..فخرجت المراة للعمل واستقلت ماديا مما ادى الى وجود ندية على الزعامة المنزلية وادى ذلك بدورة الى خلافات ومشاحنات على الامور المالية وتربية الاطفال وغيرها..كما ان الثقافة الشخصية لكل فرد فينا تلعب دورا مباشرا فى مدى تحمل ومقدرة الاخر على مواجهة الصعاب وتحمل المسئولية
> ارى انه اذا قمنا بواجبنا وتحلينا بالصبر وفيما بعد ظهرت العيوب التى لا يمكن تحملها ولا تستقيم معها الحياة سواء كان ذلك للزوج او للزوجة..لن يوجد حل اخر سوى تنفيذ شرع الله وهو أبغض الحلال..هذا بعد ان يكون الطرفان قد استنفذا جميع المحاولات الممكنة للاستمرار وليس على طريقة " التلاكيك والدلع"..مخلصين فى بذل هذه المحاولات وخاصة عند وجود ابناء..
> الموضوع يحتمل صفحات وصفحات..وخاصة مع وجود حالات حقيقية نعاصرها يوميا فى عملنا وفى محيطنا ويمكن ادراجها....حاولت ان اوجز باختصار..اشكر لكما هذا الموضوع الهادف..ربما كنا ولو ذرة صغيرة تؤدى الى التغيير فى بعض الافهام حول الطلاق وتداعياتة المدمرة..


أهلا باليمامة الجميلة

إحنا إللى بنشكرك لإهتمامك وتواجدك معنا وبرأيك الرائع




> الوازع الدينى اولا لدى البعض ممن يتخذ عملية الزواج والطلاق كاللعبة نلعبها ونفشل او نفوز..ليس الدافع المادى هو السبب الرئيسى ولا انكر بالطبع اهميتة ولكننا كبشر قادرين على التحمل احيانا وتخطى مشكلاتنا المادية ببعض الصبر والتبصر


أنا معاكى فى رأيك

الجانب الاقتصادى ممكن يكون سبب لكنه مش رئيسى كتير بيتخطوا الناحية دى وظروفهم بتتحسن بعد كدا

لكن المشكلة فى الجانب الاقتصادى انه بيكون عبء نفسى على الرجل بالذات مع زياده الالتزامات 

ومتطلبات الاسرة ومحاولة توفير الحياه الكريمة للأبناء

ودا بيكون له ردفعل نفسى علىالرجل يخليه عصبى وسريع الانفعال 

وممكن فى لحظة تهور يهدم الاسرة كلها




> .فخرجت المراة للعمل واستقلت ماديا مما ادى الى وجود ندية على الزعامة المنزلية


مش بس الندية كمان اصبح الزوج مشغول بمستقبله ونجاحه والزوجه مشغوله بمستقبلها ونجاحها

الزوج بينتظر فى بيته ومع زوجته انه ينسى اعباء العمل 

وطبعا فى ظل عملها هى أيضا وما عليها من أعباء

مش بتقدر توفر الاحساس دا للزوج ودا بيوجد فجوة بينهم

.


> حاولت ان اوجز باختصار..اشكر لكما هذا الموضوع الهادف..ربما كنا ولو ذرة صغيرة تؤدى الى التغيير فى بعض الافهام حول الطلاق وتداعياتة المدمرة.


دا فعلا الهدف من الموضوع وخصوصا فى ظل وجود أعضاء على مستوى عالٍ من الثقافة

والخبرة بمواقف واقعية فى المجتمع وكل رأى هوإضافة فعلا للموضوع

غاليتى اليمامة

سعدنا بتواجدك فلكِ كل الشكر

ونتمنى متابعتك معنا

تحيااااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> انا بسجل مرور بالموضوع
> وربنا يهدي السيرفر واعرف اقرا كويس واجي اعلق
> كل الشكر لك فراشة وميزابريل
> واهلا بالضيفيتن الرائعتين ايمان وسابرينا





غاليتى أم أحمد

الشكر لكِ على الإهتمام والحضور والتثبيت

هههههه السيرفر ربنا هاديه النهارده يارب دايما

فى انتظار عودتك وتعليقك

مرحبا بكِ دائما

تحيااااااااااتى

----------


## الصعيدي

أخواتي الفاضلات .. أشكركم على الموضوع القيم .. والدعوة الطيبة للمشاركة  :: 
دعيت منذ أيام لإلقاء كلمة تهنئة بمناسبة عقد زواج بعض المعارف بالمسجد .. تقريبا أصحاب الفرح ما لقوش غيري واتدبست واللي كان كان .. ذنبهم على جنبهم  :king: 
المهم .. بدأت أقرا شوية واشوف الكلام المناسب يتقال في مثل هذا الموقف .. وربنا هداني لقراءة تفسير الدكتور راتب النابلسي أكرمه الله .. ونفع به الإسلام والمسلمين
قلت أما أقرا تفسير الآية الكريمة .. ( ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها .. وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة .. إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون )
لقيت كلام جميل جدا .. ومهم جدا جدا
- إن الزواج ده آية .. يعني معجزة من معجزات ربنا سبحانه وتعالى .. ودليل من دلائل قدرته .. ومهم جدا ننظر للزواج بهذه النظرة .. عشان نعرف قيمة العلاقة الزوجية
- إن الهدف من الزواج هو السكن .. لتسكنوا إليها .. والسكن هو الراحة .. والسكينة .. ولازم مشروع الزواج يكون زي أي مشروع في حياتنا .. إن لم يكن أهم مشروع .. وكل من الزوجين من أول يوم يعملوا على تحقيق هذا الهدف .. الراحة والسكينة والطمأنينة
- إن وسائل تحقيق هذا الهدف – السكن – هي المودة والرحمة .. وربنا سبحانه وتعالى تكفل بوجودهم ( وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة ) .. فالله تعالى أوجد هذه الوسائل .. ودور الزوجين هو تنمية المودة والرحمة .. والحرص على استمرارية هذه المعاني الجميلة .. والعواطف الطيبة .. بالكلمة الطيبة .. بالهدية .. بالمجاملة .. برحمة كل من الطرفين للآخر ورعاية تغير أحواله بين التعب والراحة .. والشغل والفراغ .. ومعرفة حق كل منهما للآخر
لما قرأت هذا الكلام حسيت إن عندنا مشكلة في المجتمع وهي غياب الثقافة الزوجية .. ودي مشكلة كبيرة جدا .. الأهل بيربوا الأبناء عشان يبقوا موظفين صالحين ومتفوقين في المجتمع .. لكن مافيش حد بيربي إبنه أو بنته إزاي يبقى زوج صالح .. وزوجة صالحة .. والزواج غالبا ما بيكون نتيجة إعجاب متبادل بين الطرفين وخلاص .. ومش واضح إن له أهداف كبيرة .. لازم يتربوا عليها .. ويعرفوا قيمتها وازاي يحققوها .. وكتير ما بيتسبب عدم الاستعداد المسبق والإعداد السليم في الطلاق في السنوات الأولى .. وربما – مع الأسف – في الأشهر الأولى للزواج
أعتقد إن ده تحدي كبير لنا مع الأجيال القادمة .. إننا زي ما بنربيهم تعليميا ورياضيا .. لازم يكون فيه تربية على مفهوم تأسيس الأسرة .. وإقامة بيت صالح في المجتمع ..
وأشكركم أخواتي الكريمات فراشة  :BRAWA:  .. سابرينا   :BRAWA:  .. د. إيمان  :BRAWA:  على جهدكم المبذول في هذا الموضوع القيم الهادف .. فجزاكن الله خيرا الجزاء
 :f2:

----------


## سابرينا

[center][b]*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فتى مصر
					

شكليا فقط ويفصله ترزية القوانين فى سيد قراره ... ثانيا وجود مواد غير مسمتده من الشريع الاسلامية فى قانون الاحوال الشخصية كالمادة 11 مكرر المضافة  من قانون الاحوال الشخصية ..وهذا نص القانون

(على الزوج أن يقر فى وثيقة الزواج بحالته الاجتماعية , فإذا كان متزوجا فعليه ان يبين فى الإقرار اسم الزوجة او الزوجات اللاتي فى عصمته ومحال إقامتهن, وعلى الموثق إخطارهن بالزواج الجديد بكتاب محل مقرون بعلم الوصول.

ويجوز للزوجة التي تزوج عليها زوجها ان تطلب الطلاق منه إذا لحقها ضرر مادي او معنوي يتعذر معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالها ولو لم تكن قد اشترط عليه فى العقد الا يتزوج عليها, فإذا عجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بينهما طلقها عليه طلقة بائنة.

ويسقط حق الزوجة فى طلب التطليق لهذا السبب بمضي سنة من تاريخ علمها بالزواج بأخرى إلا إذا كانت قد رضيت بذلك صراحة او ضمنا, ويتجدد حقها فى طلب التطليق كلما تزوج عليها بأخرى, وإذا كانت الزوجة الجديدة لم تعلم انه متزوج بسواها ثم ظهر انه متزوج فلها ان تطلب التطليق كذلك.)
..


الاستاذ / فتى مصر 
مرحبا بمرورك الكريم على الموضوع 

أن قانونى الاحوال الشخصية مستمد مجمله من الشريعة الاسلامية 
كما أن جود ثقوب فى قلوب البعض سواء القائمين على تنقيذ القانون اوالمتحدثين بلسان القانون 
لايعنى أن القاون مجمله لا يصلح أو انه معيب 

وبخصوص المادة المذكوره اعلاه  التى تفضلت حضرتك بذكرها فهى مادة مستماده من روح الشريعة الاسلامية نفسها ونصوص القراءن الكريم :-

قول الله تعالى { فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء مَثْنَى وَثُلاَثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلاَّ تَعُولُواْ }

وقال الله تعالي ( وإذا طلقتم النساء فلبغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أو سرحوهن بمعروف ، ولا تمسكوهن ضراراً لتعتدوا ، ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ، ولا تتخذوا آيات الله هزواً ، واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم وما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمة يعظكم به ، واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بكل شيء عليم ) . 

أليس من العدل هو علم المرأة بزواج  زوجها بإمرة أخرى ومن العدل ايضا ان تختار ان تبقى او ترحل 
فلها عليه العشرة الحسنة بالمعروف وايضا الطلاق بمعروف فان رفضت الزواج وابقى عليها رغما عنها 
ورفض طلاقها الا يعتبر هذا من عدم العشرة الحسنة الطيبة والايحق لها ان تجد ملجأ فى حالى تعنت زوجها ورفضه للطلاق فأنها لا ارى تعارض بين نص المادة 11 وبين الشريعة الاسلامية فكما قلت ان نصوص قانون الاحوال الشخصية مالشريعة الاسلامية 
*

----------


## فراشة

> *أختي فراشة .. أخي ميزابريل*
> 
>  *ضيوف الموضوع .. سابرينا .. دكتورة إيمان ..*
> 
>  *لكم كل الشكر و التحية و التقدير .. لاقتحامكم قضية من أعقد و أصعب القضايا بمجتمعنا الآن .. و منذ سنوات ليست بالبعيدة ..*
> 
>  *القضية متعددة الجوانب .. و الأسباب .. فمنها ما هو مرتبط بتغير الزمن  .. و منها ما هو متكرر .. و منها ما هو خاص .. و أيضا ما هو قدري ..*
> 
>  *منذ سنوات بعيدة .. زمن أبائنا و أمهاتنا .. كان العريس يكبر العروس بفارق عمري كبير .. و يمكن أن يكون أكبر من عمر العروس نفسها .. فكان فارق العشرون عاماً رقماً معتاداً .. العريس تجاوز الثلاثينات من العمر و العروس في السادسة أو السابعة عشر من عمرها .. أي يوجد طرف وصل الي مراحل النضج و الطرف الآخر في أواخر مرحلة الطفولة .. و كانت دفة الأمور كلها بيد الطرف الناضج .. أما العروس فقد يؤخذ رأيها أو لا .. فهذا اتفاق الكبار الذين يدركون المصلحة و يعرفون أكثر منها .. العروس .. سعيدة بمنزلها الجديد و أنها ستكون لها خصوصيتها و استقلالها عن الأسرة الأم ..  و كان من النادر جداً حدوث الطلاق في هذه النوعية من الزيجات ..*
> ...


أهلا بعودتك باشمهندس أحمد

الشكر والتقدير لحضرتك لإهتمامك ومشاركتك القيمة




> العريس تجاوز الثلاثينات من العمر و العروس في السادسة أو السابعة عشر من عمرها .. أي يوجد طرف وصل الي مراحل النضج و الطرف الآخر في أواخر مرحلة الطفولة .. و كانت دفة الأمور كلها بيد الطرف الناضج .. أما العروس فقد يؤخذ رأيها أو لا .. فهذا اتفاق الكبار الذين يدركون المصلحة و يعرفون أكثر منها .. العروس .. سعيدة بمنزلها الجديد و أنها ستكون لها خصوصيتها و استقلالها عن الأسرة الأم ..  و كان من النادر جداً حدوث الطلاق في هذه النوعية من الزيجات ..


لكن ياباشمهندس مش شايف ان الاسلوب دا سلاح ذوحدين؟

يمكن الزوجه كانت بتعيش وبتربى اولادها لكن زى ماقلت بسيطرة كاملة من طرف على طرف

فى العمر والتفكير وفى النواحى الاقتصادية؟ 




> كان الزوج هو الآمر الناهي .. و الزوجة .. طاعة شبه مطلقة .


فعلا هو دا كان شكل العلاقة.وعلى قدر ماإحنا بنتمنى ان تستقرالحياه الاسرية لكن برده مانتمناش انها تقوم على الاساس دا

فعلا كل الاسباب اللى ذكرتها من التقارب فى السن وتدخل الأهل والغيرة المرضيةاحيانا من الأهل
والثقافة الخاطئة من حيث المصادر ونوعية المعلومات كلها فى النهاية بتكون اسباب مباشرة
لإستحالة استمرارالحياه الزوجية




> أسلوب الحوار و التفاهم العاقل المغلف بالإحترام .. و أن المشكلة التي هم بصددها هي شئ عارض لابد لكل منها أن يسعي لحله ..  و أنً  كلمة الطلاق غير واردة كحل من الحلول





> لابد أن يتعلم العروسين .. إزاي يتخاصموا ؟ .. و إزاي يتصالحوا ؟؟ .. مهم جداً أنهم يفهموا ده .. لا يجب مطلقاً أن يحتدم النقاش الي المرحلة التي تتقطع فيها خطوط الرجعة .. لابد و أن يحتفظ كل منهما بخط رجعة .. كي لا يصل خلاف بسيط الي نهاية كارثية


عندك حق لازم هم الاتنين يتعلموا ازاى يتناقشوا وهم حاطين خط احمر للمناقشة مايتعدوهوش

خط من الاحترام المتبادل وعدم تسفيه اى طرف لرأى الآخر لان ديلوقت الطرفين بيكونوا متقاربين فى السن والثقافة والنضج

بالإضافه لإحتفاظ كل منهما بخط رجعه.. فعلا كلمة رائعه 

وضعت ببساطة حل للمشكلة من اهم الحلول لأنه احيانا الحده فى المناقشة والحوار بتكون احد اهم اسباب الطلاق




> بداخلي الكثير .. و لكن أري أني قد أطلت .. و قد يصيبكم الملل


لم تطل ابدا وكل كلمة قلتها لها قيمتها

ونتمنى عودتك لقول كل مابداخلك




> أشكرك أختي فراشة .. أشكرك أخي ميزابريل


الشكروالتقدير كله لك أخى

ونتمنى ان تستمر فى المتابعه

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> بداية تحياتى لفراشة و ميزابريل على الموضوع الجميل 
> 
> كمان بشكر أ. سابرينا , د. إيمان 
> 
> .. اذن نتحدث عن حوالى  105120  حالة طلاق كل سنة !
> 
> و قبل التحدث عن هذا العدد احب المرور سريعا على تعريف الزواج
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمةالله وبركاته

أهلا ليدر

فى البداية باعتذرلك لأنى والله وبدون قصد حصل لخبطة فى ترتيب الرد على المشاركات

فأرجو قبول اعتذارى

ثانيا مشاركتك رائعه كعادتك

بما اوردته فيها من تعريف الزواج ومشروعية الطلاق والضوابط التى وضعهاالاسلام للحد منه




> وكما حذَّر منه الرجلَ حذر المرأةَ فقال: "أيما امرأةٍ سألت زوجَها طلاقًا في غير بأس فحرام عليها رائحة الجنة" (رواه أبو داود والترمذي وقال: حسن)


تفتكر ليدر ايه هى حدود البأس إللى يحق معها للزوجه طلب الطلاق

وهل فى رأيك زواجه بأخرى داخل حدودالبأس أم خارجها؟



> سأعود للمناقشة اخوانى الأعزاء


فى انتظار عودتك ليدر

لك كل الشكر والتقدير

تحياااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> ٌأتوجه بعظيم الشكر 
> للأخ الرائع والنموذج الطيب للتعاون والتفانى فى تقديم الدعم للزملاء
> 
> اسكندرانى
> 
> وألف شكر طبعا لأختى الطيبه فراشه
> 
> والف شكر لضيوفنا فى الموضوع ... أيمان الشامى ... سابرينا
> 
> ...


بضم صوتى لصوتك أخى ميزابرل وبكررشكرى لأستاذنا اسكندرانى لتعاونه معنا فى تصميم الموضوع

هههههه وطبعا لوبتشكرنى يبقى لازم اقدم لك شكر مماثل لأن مجهودنا فى الموضوع مشترك

وبرده بضم صوتى لصوتك وبقدم خالص الشكر للأخوات الفضليات إيمان الشامى وسابرينا

لاستجابتهم لدعوتنا وتواجدهم معنا

وما زلنا بصدد مناقشة القضية

فمرحبا بكم جميعا

تحيااااااااااااتى

----------


## عبووود المصري

*
السلام عليكم 

حبيت أحيي الأخت الفاضله فراشة على موضوعها الرائع والجميل الى بيثري الفكر دينياً واجتماعياً

وبحيي كل الإخوة الي أفادونا وانا متابع لكم  ولهذا النقاش وكل الشكر للاخت فراشة وميزابريل .. 

وفقكم الله ورعاكم .. 

*

----------


## mezapril

> *
> السلام عليكم 
> 
> حبيت أحيي الأخت الفاضله فراشة على موضوعها الرائع والجميل الى بيثري الفكر دينياً واجتماعياً
> 
> وبحيي كل الإخوة الي أفادونا وانا متابع لكم  ولهذا النقاش وكل الشكر للاخت فراشة وميزابريل .. 
> 
> وفقكم الله ورعاكم .. 
> 
> *



أهلا وسهلا بك أخونا عبود

ونتمنى طبعا نعرف رأيك 

وشكرا للمتابعه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

-

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليكم إخواني و أخواتي


موضوع جميل جدا..و مشاركات و مداخلات قيّمة للغاية


تابعت ردودكم الثرية و آرائكم الهادفة


سابرينا..شرف لي إبداء رأيي المتواضع مع شخصك الجميل  :f: 

فراشة.ميزا بريل .تكرار شكر لمجهودكم الواضح..و اختياراتكم الواعية

متابعة ان شاء الله مداخلتكم الطيبة 
جزيل شكري لكل من تقدم لي بتحية .. :f: 

خالص تحياتي

----------


## سابرينا

*فراشة المنتدى الرقيقة 
الاخ ميزابريل 
شكرا على استضافتى فى هذا الموضوع الشائك والثرى بالمعلومات والاقلام المميزة 

الدكتورة ايمان الشامى 
شرفا كبيرا ان اتواجد ضيفة معك فى موضوعا واحد 
فقد استمتعت بقراءة عقلك واستفدت من ثرائه فى الردود 

الضيوف الاعزاء شكرا لمداخلتكم فكل مداخلة تصلح ان تكون موضوع قائم بذاته 
فما بلكم بتجمها فى موضوعا واحد بأقلام مميزة وعقول منيرة لنا طريقنا .. شكرا*

----------


## الصقر النبيل

اشكرك فراشتنا الغالية  على اهتمامك بالقضايا الهامة  فى مجتمعنا الغالى و بلدنا مصر
كما احيى كلا من الاخوة سابرينا و ميزابرل و كل ضيوفك الكرام 

حقيقة اننى عشت طيلة حياتى اواجه  و احلل الكثير من مشاكل المجتمع و بدافع الحب لبلدى و حرصا  على اجيالنا القادمة 
فما عرفت قانونا و لا منهجا يفضل  ( القرأن و السنة النبوية ) ليتبع فى ذلك 
و تتعدد اسباب الانفصال  مع البعد عن شرعتنا الاسلامية قبل و بعد الزواج   

اولا- اختيار الزوجة - نجد ان الشرع يأمرنا بأن نظفر بذات الدين فى المقام الاول و اذا تميزت بالتراء أو المركز الجتماعى  فلا بأس -- بينما نجد الكثير الان  يضع المستوى المادى وحده مقياس  للعروس  المفضلة  - لتكون عونا لزوجها على اعباء الحياة - بينما مقياس الدين لا محل له  فى ذلك -- فيجد الشاب انه يعيش مع زوجة  قد تجيد فنون الحياة و المظاهر الزائلة - ولكنها تجهل تماما حقوق الزوج عليها و تلك  كارثة 

ثانيا - اختيار الزوج - ايضا   اصبحت معظم الاسر تبحث لبناتها عمن يفوق الاخرين  حيازة للاموال أو الممتلكات حتى وان  لم تشعر العروس بانجذاب له - ثم تفاجا  الاسرة  بأسائة معاملة زوجته و عدم مراعاة  شرع الله في حقوقها - و قد يكون منحرفا  اخلاقيا  و جنسيا و دينيا  و  تلك  كارثة  تفوق سابقتها --  بينما ينصحنا سيدنا رسول الله (ص) ان ننكح  من  نرضى  خلقه و دينه  فى  المقام  الاول 

ثالثا - الانحراف الخطير  في  معايير القيم  و  المثل -  التى  و بكل الاسف اصبحت  تسود  فى  المجتمع  نتيجة  للغزو  الاعلامى الخارجى الذى  يعمل  و  بكل اساليب  الخبث على محو  قيمنا  و  مثلنا  و  مبادئنا  الاصيلة فى  مجتمعاتنا  الشرقية  و  الاسلامية  و  اتباع  تقاليد  المجتمعات الغربية  التى  لا  تقيم  للاديان  او  الشرائع  وزنا   غاضين  ابصارهم  عما  اصبحت  تعانيه  مجتمعاتهم  من  انحلال  اخلاقى  و  مفاسد  اجتماعية و دينية  لا  حصر  لها  حتى  اصبح  الابن لا يعرف  من  ابوه  على  وجه  اليقين 

رابعا - هناك  سبب شخصى  لطلب  الطلاق او  التطليق  لا  يعرفه  الا  الزوجين  و  هو  الضعف  الجنسى  لدى  الزوج  او  الزوجة  --  و  ذلك  مرده  ايضا  الى  اتجاه  الكثير  من  الشباب  قبل  الزواج  لوسائل  الاعلام  الفاسدة  لمشاهدة  العلاقات  الجنسية  بين  الرجل  و  المراة  فى  صورة  مذرية  و  قبيجة  تتعالى  معها  قيمة  الحيوان  امام   هؤلاء البشر -- فيكون  ذلك  من  اكبر  الاسباب  المباشرة  لكراهية  الزوج  للمعاشرة  الجنسية  الشرعية  لزوجته  حلاله  - و  ذلك  نوع  من  انواع  المرض  النفسى -  مع  ان  تلك  العلاقة  الجنسية  الشريفة  بين  الرجل  و  زوجته اذا  صحت  تزول  معها  اى  مشاعر للكره  او  النفور بينهما 
و  تغمر  السعادة  قلبيهما  حتى  و  ان قل مستوى  المعيشة  لأدنى  الحدود

و    فى  ذلك  حصن  للزوجين  ان  يقع  احدهما فى  الرذيلة  او  ما  يغضب  الله 
و  يكون  ذلك  مدعاة  لاستمرار  الحياة  الزوجية و  عدم  انفصالها

بذلك  كله  اعزائى  يضمن  لنا  شرع  الله  و  سنة  رسوله  الاكرم  استقامة  الحياة  الزوجية  مع  احترام  كل  طرف  لحقوق  زوجه  و  القيام   بواجباته كاملة 

مع  وافر  التحية  و  الشكر

----------


## فراشة

> أخواتي الفاضلات .. أشكركم على الموضوع القيم .. والدعوة الطيبة للمشاركة 
> دعيت منذ أيام لإلقاء كلمة تهنئة بمناسبة عقد زواج بعض المعارف بالمسجد .. تقريبا أصحاب الفرح ما لقوش غيري واتدبست واللي كان كان .. ذنبهم على جنبهم 
> المهم .. بدأت أقرا شوية واشوف الكلام المناسب يتقال في مثل هذا الموقف .. وربنا هداني لقراءة تفسير الدكتور راتب النابلسي أكرمه الله .. ونفع به الإسلام والمسلمين
> قلت أما أقرا تفسير الآية الكريمة .. ( ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها .. وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة .. إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون )
> لقيت كلام جميل جدا .. ومهم جدا جدا
> - إن الزواج ده آية .. يعني معجزة من معجزات ربنا سبحانه وتعالى .. ودليل من دلائل قدرته .. ومهم جدا ننظر للزواج بهذه النظرة .. عشان نعرف قيمة العلاقة الزوجية
> - إن الهدف من الزواج هو السكن .. لتسكنوا إليها .. والسكن هو الراحة .. والسكينة .. ولازم مشروع الزواج يكون زي أي مشروع في حياتنا .. إن لم يكن أهم مشروع .. وكل من الزوجين من أول يوم يعملوا على تحقيق هذا الهدف .. الراحة والسكينة والطمأنينة
> - إن وسائل تحقيق هذا الهدف – السكن – هي المودة والرحمة .. وربنا سبحانه وتعالى تكفل بوجودهم ( وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة ) .. فالله تعالى أوجد هذه الوسائل .. ودور الزوجين هو تنمية المودة والرحمة .. والحرص على استمرارية هذه المعاني الجميلة .. والعواطف الطيبة .. بالكلمة الطيبة .. بالهدية .. بالمجاملة .. برحمة كل من الطرفين للآخر ورعاية تغير أحواله بين التعب والراحة .. والشغل والفراغ .. ومعرفة حق كل منهما للآخر
> لما قرأت هذا الكلام حسيت إن عندنا مشكلة في المجتمع وهي غياب الثقافة الزوجية .. ودي مشكلة كبيرة جدا .. الأهل بيربوا الأبناء عشان يبقوا موظفين صالحين ومتفوقين في المجتمع .. لكن مافيش حد بيربي إبنه أو بنته إزاي يبقى زوج صالح .. وزوجة صالحة .. والزواج غالبا ما بيكون نتيجة إعجاب متبادل بين الطرفين وخلاص .. ومش واضح إن له أهداف كبيرة .. لازم يتربوا عليها .. ويعرفوا قيمتها وازاي يحققوها .. وكتير ما بيتسبب عدم الاستعداد المسبق والإعداد السليم في الطلاق في السنوات الأولى .. وربما – مع الأسف – في الأشهر الأولى للزواج
> ...


إخى الصعيدى

أهلا بك

إحنا إللى بنشكرك على تلبيتك للدعوه وإهتمامك بالحضور والمشاركه




> دعيت منذ أيام لإلقاء كلمة تهنئة بمناسبة عقد زواج بعض المعارف بالمسجد .. تقريبا أصحاب الفرح ما لقوش غيري واتدبست واللي كان كان .. ذنبهم على جنبهم


هههههه بالعكس أكيد هم إستغلوا وجودك وهم واثقين من علمك ومن أسلوبك




> ( ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها .. وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة .. إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون )


شوف قد إيه بتمر علينا الآيه دى وبنقراها

وماأخدناش بالنا من التفسير دا قبل كدا




> إن الزواج ده آية .. يعني معجزة من معجزات ربنا سبحانه وتعالى


سبحان الله فعلا مش عارفين قدرة وقيمته وإنه آيه أو معجزه علشان كدا احيانا بنستهين بالرابطه دى




> ولازم مشروع الزواج يكون زي أي مشروع في حياتنا .. إن لم يكن أهم مشروع .


يااااااااااااااه والله معانى ماخطرتش على بالى قبل كدا

شوف الواحد لما بيحب يعمل مشروع تجارى بيفضل يحسب ويعمل دراسة جدوى وهامش الربح والخسارة

ولو فشل المشروع بيعتبر ان حياته انتهت

ونفس الإنسان دا ممكن مايدرسش مشروع زواجه بنفس الاهتمام ولو فشل مش بيكون له نفس التأثير




> لما قرأت هذا الكلام حسيت إن عندنا مشكلة في المجتمع وهي غياب الثقافة الزوجية ..


فعلا غايبة.. كام مننا بيطبق الكلام دا




> وكتير ما بيتسبب عدم الاستعداد المسبق والإعداد السليم في الطلاق في السنوات الأولى .. وربما – مع الأسف – في الأشهر الأولى للزواج


كلامك صح

وظهر كمان أو انتشر الطلاق بعد 20 او 30 سنه زواج

يمكن فى بداية الحياه الزوجية بيكون أمام كل طرف الفرصه إنه يبدأ من جديد مع إنسان تانى وبيكون استفاد

من تجربته السابقة لكن بعد 30 سنه وزاج وتنهار الحياه الزوجية مع كل سنينالعشرة والكفاح المشتركة

يبقى الاساس كان إيه؟




> أعتقد إن ده تحدي كبير لنا مع الأجيال القادمة .. إننا زي ما بنربيهم تعليميا ورياضيا .. لازم يكون فيه تربية على مفهوم تأسيس الأسرة .. وإقامة بيت صالح في المجتمع ..


فعلا تحدى كبير أتمنى نقدر عليه

ومانتفاجئش إن الأمور بتسير من سئ إلى أسوأ




> وأشكركم أخواتي الكريمات فراشة : .. سابرينا  : .. د. إيمان :: على جهدكم المبذول في هذا الموضوع القيم الهادف .. فجزاكن الله خيرا الجزاء


جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الصعيدى على مداخلتك الرائعه وما فيها من معلومات جديدة وقيمة

لك كل الشكر والتقدير

تحيااااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> *
> السلام عليكم 
> 
> حبيت أحيي الأخت الفاضله فراشة على موضوعها الرائع والجميل الى بيثري الفكر دينياً واجتماعياً
> 
> وبحيي كل الإخوة الي أفادونا وانا متابع لكم  ولهذا النقاش وكل الشكر للاخت فراشة وميزابريل .. 
> 
> وفقكم الله ورعاكم .. 
> 
> *


عليكم السلام

أهلا عبود

إحنا إللى بنشكرك على حضورك ومتابعتك

ونتمنى عودتك والمساهمة برأيك

فمرحبا بك دائما

تحياااااااااااااتى

----------


## mezapril

> اشكرك فراشتنا الغالية  على اهتمامك بالقضايا الهامة  فى مجتمعنا الغالى و بلدنا مصر
> كما احيى كلا من الاخوة سابرينا و ميزابرل و كل ضيوفك الكرام 
> 
> حقيقة اننى عشت طيلة حياتى اواجه  و احلل الكثير من مشاكل المجتمع و بدافع الحب لبلدى و حرصا  على اجيالنا القادمة 
> فما عرفت قانونا و لا منهجا يفضل  ( القرأن و السنة النبوية ) ليتبع فى ذلك 
> و تتعدد اسباب الانفصال  مع البعد عن شرعتنا الاسلامية قبل و بعد الزواج   
> 
> اولا- اختيار الزوجة - نجد ان الشرع يأمرنا بأن نظفر بذات الدين فى المقام الاول و اذا تميزت بالتراء أو المركز الجتماعى  فلا بأس -- بينما نجد الكثير الان  يضع المستوى المادى وحده مقياس  للعروس  المفضلة  - لتكون عونا لزوجها على اعباء الحياة - بينما مقياس الدين لا محل له  فى ذلك -- فيجد الشاب انه يعيش مع زوجة  قد تجيد فنون الحياة و المظاهر الزائلة - ولكنها تجهل تماما حقوق الزوج عليها و تلك  كارثة 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الكريم أحييك وأقف لحضرتك احتراما
 لردك الهادئ الشامل
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

وخاصه الفقرة الأخيرة التى لم ألاحظ عليها أى ردود أو تلميحات خلال تصفحى للموضوع

فعلا أخى من ضمن اسباب الطلاق هو الضعف الجنسى عند الزوجين

وفعلا أيضا أخى من أسباب الضعف الجنسى عند الجنسين هو اطلاق البصر للمحرمات ومشاهده العروض الجنسيه .. لأن اول رد فعل لها هو انصراف كل من الزوجين عن الأخر والزهد فيه بمجرد المقارنه بينه وبين مثيله فى العروض الجنسيه المفبركه.

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


-

----------


## فراشة

> سلام الله عليكم إخواني و أخواتي
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا..و مشاركات و مداخلات قيّمة للغاية
> 
> 
> تابعت ردودكم الثرية و آرائكم الهادفة
> 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

غاليتى د. إيمان

الشكر كل الشكر لشخصك ولتواجدك معنا 

ولإستجابتك السريعة وترحيبك بالمشاركة

ولردودك المثقفة الواعية التى استفدنا منها كثيرا

لك منا كل الشكر والتقدير

تحياااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> *فراشة المنتدى الرقيقة 
> الاخ ميزابريل 
> شكرا على استضافتى فى هذا الموضوع الشائك والثرى بالمعلومات والاقلام المميزة 
> 
> الدكتورة ايمان الشامى 
> شرفا كبيرا ان اتواجد ضيفة معك فى موضوعا واحد 
> فقد استمتعت بقراءة عقلك واستفدت من ثرائه فى الردود 
> 
> الضيوف الاعزاء شكرا لمداخلتكم فكل مداخلة تصلح ان تكون موضوع قائم بذاته 
> فما بلكم بتجمها فى موضوعا واحد بأقلام مميزة وعقول منيرة لنا طريقنا .. شكرا*


غاليتى سابرينا

تواجدك وتواجد د. إيمان شرف لنا

كل الشكر لكِ لإهتمامك وسرعة موافقتك واستجابتك لدعوتنا

ولإجاباتك المثقفة الواعية

الحقيقة انا سعيده جدا بالتعاون معاكوا

وأتمنى نلتقى فى موضوعات وقضايا تانية

فلكِ كل الشكر والتقدير

تحيااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة

> اشكرك فراشتنا الغالية  على اهتمامك بالقضايا الهامة  فى مجتمعنا الغالى و بلدنا مصر
> كما احيى كلا من الاخوة سابرينا و ميزابرل و كل ضيوفك الكرام 
> 
> حقيقة اننى عشت طيلة حياتى اواجه  و احلل الكثير من مشاكل المجتمع و بدافع الحب لبلدى و حرصا  على اجيالنا القادمة 
> فما عرفت قانونا و لا منهجا يفضل  ( القرأن و السنة النبوية ) ليتبع فى ذلك 
> و تتعدد اسباب الانفصال  مع البعد عن شرعتنا الاسلامية قبل و بعد الزواج   
> 
> اولا- اختيار الزوجة - نجد ان الشرع يأمرنا بأن نظفر بذات الدين فى المقام الاول و اذا تميزت بالتراء أو المركز الجتماعى  فلا بأس -- بينما نجد الكثير الان  يضع المستوى المادى وحده مقياس  للعروس  المفضلة  - لتكون عونا لزوجها على اعباء الحياة - بينما مقياس الدين لا محل له  فى ذلك -- فيجد الشاب انه يعيش مع زوجة  قد تجيد فنون الحياة و المظاهر الزائلة - ولكنها تجهل تماما حقوق الزوج عليها و تلك  كارثة 
> 
> ...


أخى واستاذى الفاضل 

الصقر النبيــــــل

أنا اللى بشكر حضرتك على تواجدك ومشاركتك الرائعه

والتى لا اجد تعبيرا عنها أجمل من كلمات أخى ميزابرل




> أحييك وأقف لحضرتك احتراما
> لردك الهادئ الشامل


فعلا مشاركة تستحق كل الإحترام

بما احتوت من تركيز على الدين وان اسباب الطلاق واضيف انه ليس فقط الطلاق

بل ان اسباب اى مشكلة اجتماعية سببه الاول البعد عن الدين

استاذى الصقرالنبيل

كل ماذكرت من اسباب للطلاق صحيحة ومنطقية

وحلها الاساسى والأول :

(الرجوع للدين والبعد عن تقليد الغرب)

أخى الصقرالنبيل

لك كل الشكروالتقدير

تحياااااااااااااتى

----------


## ahmedab216

*أختي فراشة ..*

*أكرر شكري لدعوتك المفتوحة بالمشاركة في هذا الموضوع الهام ..*

*قد يبدو من مشاركتي السابقة أن الزيجات التي قمت بوصفها .. و التي بين زوجين يوجد فارق كبير في السن بينهما .. و أن الزوج هو الآمر الناهي و الزوجة هي المطيعة .. قد يبدو أني أميل إلي هذه النوعية .. و هذا غير صحيح ..*

*و ليس لندرة حالات الطلاق في هذه الزيجات أن أعتقد بصحة هذا الأسلوب .. لا ..*

*فقد يكون الغالب هي حالة من التعاسة بين الزوجين .. لفارق السن و فارق الثقافة و لعدم وجود إهتمامات مشتركة .. و لكن كل منهما متقبل للوضع مهما اتسعت المسافة بينهما .. لا لشئ سوي صعوبة استخدام كلمة الطلاق في هذا الوقت .. حتي و ان ترددت .. فتكون همساً حتي لا يسمعها الصغار .. فلقد كان استخدام هذه الكلمة شبه محرماً .. رغم أن أبغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق .. فليس محرما ولا مجرماً ..*

*هناك شئ آخر أختي الكريمة ..* 

*ليت نظرة أبنائنا و بناتنا الي عريس المستقبل أو عروس المستقبل .. تكون أكثر واقعية .. ليس الاختيار بالشكل .. و لا بحداثة الملبس .. أتمني المزيد من إعمال العقل .. و لا مانع مطلقاً من أن تكون هناك عاطفة جميلة تربط بينهما .. مع عقلية و منطقية التقييم .. و أعني .. تقارب في البيئة و النشأة و المستوي المادي .. و من ثم العادات و التقاليد .. كلها عناصر تساعد علي إنجاح الزواج الحديث ..*

*و للأسف ألحظ حاليا .. هوج و سرعة في الارتباط .. و بالتالي فسخ للخطوبة ببساطة شديدة .. و تكرار للخطوبة و الفسخ .. بلا مبررات كافية .. أو هي أسباب واهية .. هذا التكرار و الذي لا يواجه بالحزم الكافي .. يزرع شيئا ما بالنفوس .. يكون مقدمة فيما بعد لسهولة استخدام كلمة الطلاق .. بدون التمعن في صحة و أهمية الأسباب ..*

*الأسرة ثم الأسرة لهم 50% من الأسباب التي ترسخ الزواج فيما بعد .. أو تمهد لقصره .. أسلوب التربية و ترسيخ مفهوم الزوج و الزوجة للأبناء .. أما ال 50% الباقية .. فتقع علي مستشاري الأبناء و البنات .. ممن يرون أنهم أدري بعصرهم عن آبائهم و أمهاتهم ..*

*شكرا جزيلا أختي فراشة .. لكي كل التحية و التقدير و لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الهام ..*

*خالص تحياتي ..*

*في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## فراشة

> *أختي فراشة ..*
> 
> *أكرر شكري لدعوتك المفتوحة بالمشاركة في هذا الموضوع الهام ..*
> 
> *قد يبدو من مشاركتي السابقة أن الزيجات التي قمت بوصفها .. و التي بين زوجين يوجد فارق كبير في السن بينهما .. و أن الزوج هو الآمر الناهي و الزوجة هي المطيعة .. قد يبدو أني أميل إلي هذه النوعية .. و هذا غير صحيح ..*
> 
> *و ليس لندرة حالات الطلاق في هذه الزيجات أن أعتقد بصحة هذا الأسلوب .. لا ..*
> 
> *فقد يكون الغالب هي حالة من التعاسة بين الزوجين .. لفارق السن و فارق الثقافة و لعدم وجود إهتمامات مشتركة .. و لكن كل منهما متقبل للوضع مهما اتسعت المسافة بينهما .. لا لشئ سوي صعوبة استخدام كلمة الطلاق في هذا الوقت .. حتي و ان ترددت .. فتكون همساً حتي لا يسمعها الصغار .. فلقد كان استخدام هذه الكلمة شبه محرماً .. رغم أن أبغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق .. فليس محرما ولا مجرماً ..*
> ...


أنا إللى بكرر شكرى ياباشمهندس ويشرفنا تواجدك فى اى وقت




> قد يبدو من مشاركتي السابقة أن الزيجات التي قمت بوصفها .. و التي بين زوجين يوجد فارق كبير في السن بينهما .. و أن الزوج هو الآمر الناهي و الزوجة هي المطيعة .. قد يبدو أني أميل إلي هذه النوعية .. و هذا غير صحيح


فعلا أنا فهمت كدا لكن عودتك ومشاركتك وضحت وجهة نظرك وهى إن فارق السن والسيطرة من طرف على الآخر كانت عامل من عوامل المحافظة على الاسرة ودا صحيح لكن زى ماتفضلت وذكرت إن الاستمرار ممكن يصحبه حالة من التعاسه لكن انا معاك إن كان فى احترام أكتر للقيم والعادات الاجتماعية حتى لو فيها ظلم




> ليت نظرة أبنائنا و بناتنا الي عريس المستقبل أو عروس المستقبل .. تكون أكثر واقعية .. ليس الاختيار بالشكل .. و لا بحداثة الملبس .. أتمني المزيد من إعمال العقل .. و لا مانع مطلقاً من أن تكون هناك عاطفة جميلة تربط بينهما ..


فعلا لو اتطبق الكلام دا كانت اسر كتير اساسها من البداية هايقوم صح وبالتالى ماكناش هانشوف المهازل اللى بتحصل بين الزوجين وخصوصا فى المحاكم وبعد عشرة ربما تستمر لسنوات




> الأسرة ثم الأسرة لهم 50% من الأسباب التي ترسخ الزواج فيما بعد .. أو تمهد لقصره .. أسلوب التربية و ترسيخ مفهوم الزوج و الزوجة للأبناء .. أما ال 50% الباقية .. فتقع علي مستشاري الأبناء و البنات .. ممن يرون أنهم أدري بعصرهم عن آبائهم و أمهاتهم ..


أنا معك وربما تتجاوز مسئولية الاسرة ال50% لدورها فى التنشئة السليمه والمشاركه فى حسن الاختيار




> شكرا جزيلا أختي فراشة .. لكي كل التحية و التقدير و لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الهام ..
> 
> خالص تحياتي ..


كل الشكر لحضرتك على مناقشاتك القيمة واللى فعلا سعدت بها كثيرا

مرحبا بك دائما

تحياااااااااااااتى

----------


## الصقر النبيل

الاخ الكريم  ميزابريل --  كل  الاحترام  و  التحية  لشخصك  الفاضل --و  ما  كان  ردى  لولا  جمال  اطروحاتك

----------


## الصقر النبيل

فراشتنا  الغالية  كل  الشكر  و  الاحترام  لشخصيتك  الفاضلة--  وان  ردودى  ما  كانت  لولا  روعة  مقالاتك  و  جمال  موضوعاتك

----------


## فتى مصر

> أخىالكريم ...فتى مصر
> 
>  السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> حسنا ما أخترته هنا من فقرات القانون للتعليق عليه
> 
> وهذه الفقرة بها من التعقيدات والعراقيل الكثيرة التى تم وضعها أمام من يفكر فى الزواج الثانى من باب فضحه أما زوجته الأولى أو زوجاته السابقات ...
> 
> والله مش عارف المقصود من حاجه زى دى حماية الستات ولا زياده حالات الطلاق و العنوسه ولا التشجيع على غير العلاقات الرسميه
> ...


بالفعل يا اخى الكريم mezapril 
انى اشعر احيانا انهم يريدون انتشار العنوسة والبغاء على التعدد ... 


تحياتى لك ...

فتى مصر

----------


## فتى مصر

> [center][b]*
> 
> الاستاذ / فتى مصر 
> مرحبا بمرورك الكريم على الموضوع 
> 
> أن قانونى الاحوال الشخصية مستمد مجمله من الشريعة الاسلامية 
> كما أن جود ثقوب فى قلوب البعض سواء القائمين على تنقيذ القانون اوالمتحدثين بلسان القانون 
> لايعنى أن القاون مجمله لا يصلح أو انه معيب 
> 
> ...



اختى العزيزة سابرينا




> أليس من العدل هو علم المرأة بزواج  زوجها بإمرة أخرى


نعم انه من العدل ان تعرف حتى لا تقوم بظلم الرجل ... فتعلم واجباتها بعد الزواج باخرى لان ايامها ستصبح اقل ... 






> ومن العدل ايضا ان تختار ان تبقى او ترحل


لماذا ترحل ؟!!! هل ترحل لضرر !! وهل رب العالمين من فوق سبع سماوات شرع هذا الضرر !!! هى تخالف ربها حين تريد ان تهدم بيتها لان زوجها استخدم حقا اصيلا منحه الله له ... فهى حين ترفض البقاء معه لانه تزوج معناها انها ترفض شريعة رب العالمين .. وكما فى نص القانون من حقا ان تطلب الطلاق اذا لحقها ضرر !!!!( يمكن لحضرتكم مراجعة كتاب الدكتور يوسف قاسم استاذ الشريعة الاسلامية جامعة القاهرة فى الزواج والطلاق المقرر دراسته فى السنه الثانية بكلية الحقوق ) 






> فان رفضت الزواج وابقى عليها رغما عنها 
> ورفض طلاقها الا يعتبر هذا من عدم العشرة الحسنة الطيبة


والزوجة الا ترى نفسها تخالف احكام رها وتدعى انها اصابها ضرر من ازاء تشريع ربانى !!!

يقول الحق ( وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة اذا قضى الله ورسولة امرا ان يكون لهم الخيرة من امرهم ) 





> وبين الشريعة الاسلامية فكما قلت ان نصوص قانون الاحوال الشخصية مالشريعة الاسلامية


اختلف معك يا سيدتى وفى تلك المادة السالف ذكرها بالتحديد فانها لا تستند الى اى سند شرعى بتاتا ً .. وانما هى تستند الى رغبة اعداء الاسلام من الغاء التعدد كما هو الحال فى تونس .... 


تحياتى ...

فتى مصر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الفاضلة / فراشة :f2: 
     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{ وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} (21) سورة الروم
اعتذر لتأخرى عن المشاركة فى الموضوع ولكنى تابعته أكثر من مرة والحقيقة الموضوع له هدف سامى كما أن المشاركات فيه كانت رائعة . 
نقص الإيمان من اسباب ظاهرة أرتفاع نسبة الطلاق خاصة إذا قل الإيمان مع وجود المال فهنا يكون الدافع أقوى ونرى أن أعلى نسبة لهذه الظاهرة فى العالم الإسلامى توجد فى الدول الغنية ولو أننا نرى هذه الظاهرة قد أنتشرت فى جميع الطبقات .
ولا أعفى إعلامنا من أنتشار هذه الظاهرة حيث نرى على الشاشات ما لا يوجد فى الطبيعة فينظر المرء منا إلى زوجته مقارناً بينها وبين ما يراه فتكون هى الخاسرة دائماً وينسى السكينة والمودة والرحمة .
وأنا لست مع الذين يحملون نساء المسلمات أسباب الطلاق فمن يقول أنهن غير مهتمات بأنفسهن أذكرهم بالمثل البلدى الذى يقول ( أطبخى يا جارية .. كلف يا سيدي ).
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم { إنما النساء شقائق الرجال ،ما أكرمهن إلا كريم ،و ما أهانهن إلا لئيم}رواه أحمد
وجانب هام يجب ألا ننساه فى هذا الموضوع وهو الحب الحقيقى الطاهر الحلال إذا قل أو أختفى كان التفكير فى الطلاق .
ولنتذكر أن المفضل لدى الشيطان هو التفريق بين المرء ووجه وهو يحث أتباعه على ذلك وقد جاء فى صحيح مسلم (عن جابر قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إن إبليس يصنع عرشه على الماء ، ثم يبعث سراياه، فأدناهم منه منزلة أعظمهم فتنه، يجئ أحدهم فيقول: فعلت كذاو كذا، فيقول: ما صنعت شيئا، قال: ثم يجئ أحدهم : ما تركته حتى فرقت بينه وبين امرأته قال : فيدنيه منه ويقول : نعم أنت- قال الأعمش : أراه قال " فليلتزمه " 
الطلاق يا سادة هو أعظم فتنة وسببه قلة الإيمان بالله وإختفاء الحب الشرعى بين الزوجين .فالطلاق أبغض الحلال إلى الله تعالىوقد شرع في حالة الضرورة والعجز وتنافر الطباع أو للضرر
أعلم أنى لم اضيف للموضوع ولكن مجرد مشاركتى فيه شرف لى . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## فراشة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيد جعيتم
					

الفاضلة / فراشة
     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{ وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} (21) سورة الروم
اعتذر لتأخرى عن المشاركة فى الموضوع ولكنى تابعته أكثر من مرة والحقيقة الموضوع له هدف سامى كما أن المشاركات فيه كانت رائعة . 
نقص الإيمان من اسباب ظاهرة أرتفاع نسبة الطلاق خاصة إذا قل الإيمان مع وجود المال فهنا يكون الدافع أقوى ونرى أن أعلى نسبة لهذه الظاهرة فى العالم الإسلامى توجد فى الدول الغنية ولو أننا نرى هذه الظاهرة قد أنتشرت فى جميع الطبقات .
ولا أعفى إعلامنا من أنتشار هذه الظاهرة حيث نرى على الشاشات ما لا يوجد فى الطبيعة فينظر المرء منا إلى زوجته مقارناً بينها وبين ما يراه فتكون هى الخاسرة دائماً وينسى السكينة والمودة والرحمة .
وأنا لست مع الذين يحملون نساء المسلمات أسباب الطلاق فمن يقول أنهن غير مهتمات بأنفسهن أذكرهم بالمثل البلدى الذى يقول ( أطبخى يا جارية .. كلف يا سيدي ).
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم { إنما النساء شقائق الرجال ،ما أكرمهن إلا كريم ،و ما أهانهن إلا لئيم}رواه أحمد
وجانب هام يجب ألا ننساه فى هذا الموضوع وهو الحب الحقيقى الطاهر الحلال إذا قل أو أختفى كان التفكير فى الطلاق .
ولنتذكر أن المفضل لدى الشيطان هو التفريق بين المرء ووجه وهو يحث أتباعه على ذلك وقد جاء فى صحيح مسلم (عن جابر قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إن إبليس يصنع عرشه على الماء ، ثم يبعث سراياه، فأدناهم منه منزلة أعظمهم فتنه، يجئ أحدهم فيقول: فعلت كذاو كذا، فيقول: ما صنعت شيئا، قال: ثم يجئ أحدهم : ما تركته حتى فرقت بينه وبين امرأته قال : فيدنيه منه ويقول : نعم أنت- قال الأعمش : أراه قال " فليلتزمه " 
الطلاق يا سادة هو أعظم فتنة وسببه قلة الإيمان بالله وإختفاء الحب الشرعى بين الزوجين .فالطلاق أبغض الحلال إلى الله تعالىوقد شرع في حالة الضرورة والعجز وتنافر الطباع أو للضرر
أعلم أنى لم اضيف للموضوع ولكن مجرد مشاركتى فيه شرف لى . اشكركم ودمتم بخير


والدى واستاذى الفاضل

أ/سيد جعيتم

مرحبا بك

تواجدك ومشاركتك شرف اوليته لى وللموضوع

فمرحبا بك دائما

فعلا إللى بتقوله مظبوط

زياده المال مع نقص الإيمان

مع الإعلام الهابط

طفره حدثت فى المجتمع بسرعه كبيره

لم نستطع استيعابها جيدا

لم نكن نفسيا مؤهلين لها

فكانت من نتائجها الطبيعيه

حدوث خلل أسرى ادى إلى هذا الإرتفاع فى نسبه الطلاق

والحل يكون بالتوعيه والتربيه الصحيحه من البدايه

وقبلها الرجوع إلى الله

أستاذى الفاضل

كل الشكر والتقدير لتواجدك ومشاركتك القيمه

تحيااااااااااااااتى*

----------


## الا جتماعى

لم يعد هناك طلاق من قبل الرجل وانماخلع من قبل المراءة ويقول المولى امساك بمعروف او تسريح با حسان والقا نون رسم للمراءة طريق الشيطان الذى يدفعهافى عجالة الى رفع دعوى الخلع وبعدها تقعد بجوار الحيط وتقول يا ريت الى جرى ما كان منة لله الى كان السبب وتنضم الى طا بور المطلقات بر غبتها

----------


## فراشة

> الا جتماعى 
> 
>     لم يعد هناك طلاق من قبل الرجل وانماخلع من قبل المراءة ويقول المولى امساك بمعروف او تسريح با حسان والقا نون رسم للمراءة طريق الشيطان الذى يدفعهافى عجالة الى رفع دعوى الخلع وبعدها تقعد بجوار الحيط وتقول يا ريت الى جرى ما كان منة لله الى كان السبب وتنضم الى طا بور المطلقات بر غبتها




*أخى (أختى) الفاضل(ه)الإجتماعى

مرحبا بك فى المنتدى وبمشاركتك فى الموضوع

أنا معك أن ابعض السيدات استغلت قانون الخلع استغلال سئ

كما كان بعض الرجال يستغلون أيضا قانون الأحوالالشخصية استغلال سئ

ويتركون المرأه معلقه

ولكن قال الله تعالى أيضا( وَإِنْ يَتَفَرَّقَا 
يُغْنِ اللَّهُ كُلاًّ مِنْ سَعَتِهِ ...)

وأحيانا الطلاق بيكون هو الحل ووضع المرأه كمطلقه بيكون أفضل كتير من إنها تعيش

حياه هى بتكرهها ودا برده بينطبق على الرجل


أنا مش بدافع عن الطلاق لكنى بدافع عن قانون الخلع

رغم الاستغلال السئ له فى بعض الأحيان

مرحبا بك وبمناقشاتك دائما

تحيااااااااااتى*

----------


## ابوالحيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الرقيقة دوما فراشة المنتدى
تحياتى اليكى وكل عام وانتى بخير
ايييييييييييييييييييييييه ولا زمااااااااااااااااااااااان يا فراشة
شكرا على موضوعك القيم وهذا ليس بجديد عليكى يا اختاه

----------


## فراشة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





> الرقيقة دوما فراشة المنتدى
> تحياتى اليكى وكل عام وانتى بخير
> ايييييييييييييييييييييييه ولا زمااااااااااااااااااااااان يا فراشة
> شكرا على موضوعك القيم وهذا ليس بجديد عليكى يا اختاه






أخى الكريم أبو الحيله


الحمد لله على سلامتك

والله كنت مشغوله واتساءل إنت فين

الحمد لله انك بخير

ربنا يبارك فى عمرك وفى صحتك

ويبلّغك رمضان ويتقبل منك الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال

كل سنه وانت بألف خير

خالص إحترامى وتقديرى

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب

لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أختى الغالية فراشة
1000 مبروك حصول موضوعك القيم على ذهبية حورس
تستحقينها عن جدارة
ويارب دائما متألقة

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الف مبروك فراشة فوزك بحورس 2010 الذهبي

ويا رب من نجاح لنجاح أكبر

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الف مبروك

----------


## اليمامة

ألف مبروك يا فراشة..
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق الدائم ان شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

عزيزتى " فـــــــراشــة "

       ألف مبروك فوزك بذهبية حورس ..
      و دائمًا من ذهبية لذهبية بإذن الله ..

----------


## وجدى محمود

*ألف مبروك يافراشه

الوسام الذهبي

شئ رمزي تستحقيه

أمنياتى بدوان التميز والإبداع*

----------


## فراشة

> مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


 *
غاليتي قلب مصر

خالص تقديري لكِ ولجميع أعضاء هيئة التحكيم

كل عام وانتم بخير

*

----------


## فراشة

> *شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب
> 
> لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*


 *

خالص شكري لشخصك ولجميع أعضاء لجنة التحكيم

كل عام وانتم بخير*

----------


## فراشة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					

أختى الغالية فراشة
1000 مبروك حصول موضوعك القيم على ذهبية حورس
تستحقينها عن جدارة
ويارب دائما متألقة



ربنا يبارك فيك أ. أحمد

دايما سبااااق

سعيده بحضورك وتهنئتك الرقيقة

كل سنه وانت بألف خير
*

----------


## فراشة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك فراشة فوزك بحورس 2010 الذهبي
> 
> ويا رب من نجاح لنجاح أكبر
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


 *

الله يبارك فيكي ريهام

شكرا لحضورك وتهنئتك الرقيقة

كل سنه وانتِ بألف خير*

----------


## فراشة

> الف مبروك


*

الله يبارك فيك والدنا واستاذنا الفاضل

خالص شكري وتقديري
*

----------


## فراشة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة
					

ألف مبروك يا فراشة..
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق الدائم ان شاء الله



الله يبارك فيكي ندى

حقيقي سعيدة بتواجدك وتهنئتك الرقيقة

كل سنه وانتي طيبه

*

----------


## فراشة

> عزيزتى " فـــــــراشــة "
> 
>        ألف مبروك فوزك بذهبية حورس ..
>       و دائمًا من ذهبية لذهبية بإذن الله ..


 *

أهلا بالمتألقة دائما داو داو

الله يبارك فيكي حبيبتي

سعيدة بتواجدك وتهنئتك الر قيقة

كل سنة وانتِ طيبه*

----------


## فراشة

> *ألف مبروك يافراشه
> 
> الوسام الذهبي
> 
> شئ رمزي تستحقيه
> 
> أمنياتى بدوان التميز والإبداع*


 *
أهلا بشاعر حورس المتألق وجدي محمود

أنا اللى مفروض اهنيك على اشعارك الرائعه

وكلماتك الجميلة لكل الفائزين 

ويارب تفضل دايما شاعرنا المتألق المبدع


كل عام وانت بألف خير

*

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة الفراشة

مبارك الفوز لموضوع حيوى وموفق
أدارة رائعة وصياغة جميلة
لكِ كل الأمنيات الطيبة

*

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

الف مبروك  اختى الغاليه الفراشة الجميلة
على الذهبية
ومن نجاح الى نجاح انشأ الله

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أختى الطيبة فراشة المنتدى  

ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]الف مبروك يا فراشة  
دوام النجاح 
دمت بخير[/COLOR]*

----------


## سوما

*مبارك القوز والتميز يا فراشة ..
حقيقي موضوع مميز فعلاً .. بالتوفيق الدائم ان شاء الله ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك فراشه

*

----------


## فراشة

> *أختى الرقيقة الفراشة
> 
> مبارك الفوز لموضوع حيوى وموفق
> أدارة رائعة وصياغة جميلة
> لكِ كل الأمنيات الطيبة
> 
> *


 *

الشاعرة الرقيقة قيثاره

الله يبارك فيكي 

شرفني حضورك وتهنئتك الرقيقة

كل عام وأنتِ بألف خير*

----------


## فراشة

> الف مبروك  اختى الغاليه الفراشة الجميلة
> على الذهبية
> ومن نجاح الى نجاح انشأ الله


 *
اهلا بالشاعره الرقيقة سحر

الله يبارك فيكي حبيبتي

شكرا لذوقك الرقيق

كل سنه وانتي طيبه*

----------


## فراشة

> *
> 
> 
> 
>   أختى الطيبة فراشة المنتدى  
> 
> ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 
> 
> مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 
> ...


 *
أهلا أهلا أ. أشرف

ربنا يبارك فيك

ألف ألف شكر لحضورك وتهنئتك الرقيقة

كل عام وانت بألف خير

خالص تقديري وأرق تحياتي*

----------


## nova_n

أختى الفراشة

مبروك الفوز بحورس

----------


## فخراوى

*مليون مبروك لك أختى العزيزة* 

*فراشة المنتدى الرائعة*

*وسام حورس الذهبى*

*موضوع قيم و مميز* 

*بذلت فيه جهداً ملحوظاً* 

*و أدرتيه بحرفية عالية* 

*تستحقين عليها الإشادة*

*دمت مبدعة متألقة*

* تسعدينا بأعمالك الجميلة*

*تحياتى و تقديرى لك*

*حليم ..*

----------


## فراشة

> *[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]الف مبروك يا فراشة  
> دوام النجاح 
> دمت بخير[/COLOR]*


 *

الله يبارك فيك استاذي الفاضل

شرفني حضورك وتهنئتك الرقيقة

خالص إحترامي وتقديري

في حفظ الله ورعايته*

----------


## فراشة

> *مبارك القوز والتميز يا فراشة ..
> حقيقي موضوع مميز فعلاً .. بالتوفيق الدائم ان شاء الله ..*


 *
الله يبارك فيكي سوما

تسلمي حبيبتي سعيده بوجودك وتهنئتك الرقيقة

دمتي بخير وسعاده*

----------


## فراشة

> *
> 
> ألف مبرووووك فراشه
> 
> *


*الله يبارك فيكي إيمي

تسلمي حبيبتي لتهنئتك الرقيقة

دمتِ بخير وسعاده*

----------


## nefer

blqarn-592f7314a6.gif

----------


## فراشة

> أختى الفراشة
> 
> مبروك الفوز بحورس


 *
الله يبارك فيكي نوفا

سعيدة بمرورك وتهنئتك الرقيقة

دمتِ بخير وسعاده*

----------


## فراشة

> *مليون مبروك لك أختى العزيزة* 
> 
> *فراشة المنتدى الرائعة*
> 
> *وسام حورس الذهبى*
> 
> *موضوع قيم و مميز* 
> 
> *بذلت فيه جهداً ملحوظاً* 
> ...


 *
أهلا أهلا بالشاعر الرقيق حليم

الله يبارك فيك

سعيدة بوجودك وتهنئتك وكلماتك 

إللى اتمنى أكون جديرة بها

كل سنه وانت بألف خير

خالص تقديري وأرق تحياتي*

----------


## فراشة

> blqarn-592f7314a6.gif


 *
الله يبارك فيك أخي نفر

أشكرك لتهنئتك الرقيقة

خالص تقديري*

----------


## الصعيدي

*أختي الكريمة

فراشة

  

ألف مبروك الجائزة

والتميز .. والتألق

موضوعك واقعي .. ورائع

تستحقين كل خير

تقبلي أطيب تهنئة

 *

----------


## أم أحمد

*فراشة اول حاجة وحشااااني اوي
يا رب تكوني بكل خير يا حبيبتي
تاني حاجة بقي
مبرووووووووك الف الف مبروك
دائما مميزة بأفكارك وارائك الجميلة
تستحقي اكثر من وسام يا حبيبتي
ربنا يوفقك دائما*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الف مبروك فراشه المنتدي علي الفوز المستحق  
مجهود رائع 
ومن تميز لتميز ان شاء الله

----------


## فراشة

> *أختي الكريمة
> 
> فراشة
> 
>   
> 
> ألف مبروك الجائزة
> 
> والتميز .. والتألق
> ...


 *
أهلا أهلا بأخي الصعيدي

الله يبارك فيك

سعيدة بحضورك وتهنئتك الرقيقة

خالص تقديري لشخصك

وأطيب أمنياتي لك دائما*

----------


## فراشة

> *فراشة اول حاجة وحشااااني اوي
> يا رب تكوني بكل خير يا حبيبتي
> تاني حاجة بقي
> مبرووووووووك الف الف مبروك
> دائما مميزة بأفكارك وارائك الجميلة
> تستحقي اكثر من وسام يا حبيبتي
> ربنا يوفقك دائما*


 *
اهلا أهلا بالغاليه أم أحمد

وانتي كمان وحشاني والله

الله يبارك فيكي

حقيقي سعيده والله اني شفت اسمك

دمتِ بكل خير وسعاده*

----------


## فراشة

> الف مبروك فراشه المنتدي علي الفوز المستحق  
> مجهود رائع 
> ومن تميز لتميز ان شاء الله


 *
أهلا بأخي محمد

الله يبارك فيك

شرفني حضورك وتهنئتك الرقيقة

خالص تقديري وأرق تحياتي

*

----------


## loly_h

*

الف  الف مبروك 

ياأرق فراشة

ومجهود يستحق الفوز

ربنا يزيدك تألق حبيبتى ...*

----------


## فراشة

*أهلا أهلا بالفنانه المبدعه لولي

الله يبارك فيكي حبيبتي

شكرا على تهنئتك الرقيقة وعلى مجهودك وتصميماتك في لجنة التحكيم

كل سنه وانتِ طبة

أرق تحياتي*

----------

